# DSi NETWORKED Common Key Bruteforcer



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

*USE THIS TO GET DSi HOMEBREW FASTER!*

*THE KEY WILL BE RELEASED.*

Download "Brutey"
All the keys found

*IRC CHANNEL*
Server: irc.irchighway.net
Channel: #brutey


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 4, 2010)

Joined.  Even if my computer is shitty...


----------



## prowler (Feb 4, 2010)

>.EXE
>Linux
you sure there?


----------



## MadClaw (Feb 4, 2010)

Running this on my PC. only has a 1.3ghz processor, i'll get it going on my quadcore as soon as i get it back tonight.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 4, 2010)

I've got a server doing nothing but hosting media, I suppose I can run it on there for a bit. What are the odds again?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 4, 2010)

How come whenever I come into this thread it pops up a server certificate mis-match for dietnews.com?


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 4, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> How come whenever I come into this thread it pops up a server certificate mis-match for dietnews.com?



Spyware?


----------



## prowler (Feb 4, 2010)

That must be the picture I hotlinked because its from there. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Removed it now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like it, here's a screenshot.






edit : Yep, it was what ever you posted Dean cos it seems to have stopped now.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 4, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> >.EXE
> >Linux
> you sure there?


Mono can run Windows executables just fine, as long as they use specific programming languages. Just tried it, it works fine.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 4, 2010)

I joined, the faster the better as no more n00bish "i h4ck3d d4 d51" threads.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 4, 2010)

Close this thread you idiots

cart.dietpower.com OBVIOUSLY OBVIOUSLY OBVIOUSLY MALWARE OBVIOUSLY GOD DAMN


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

This uses C#. So it works on Mono.

If you don't feel right, compile it instead, lol


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 4, 2010)

The keys per second, is that a representation of the group effort, or just what your PC has done?


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 4, 2010)

shut this thread down, quit infecting people

*Posts merged*

I'm gonna flood this bullshit till some op wakes the hell up


----------



## Minox (Feb 4, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> shut this thread down, quit infecting people
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> I'm gonna flood this bullshit till some op wakes the hell up


The source is right there, so if there's anything malicious you should be able to see it there.

Second of all, it was confirmed that said URL was from a hotlinked image previously posted in this thread which now has been removed.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 4, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> shut this thread down, quit infecting people
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> I'm gonna flood this bullshit till some op wakes the hell up


Stop being such a moron. The file is completely safe.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

The keys per second is only your PC.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 4, 2010)

hmmmm maby someone SHOULD make this a real kinda Trojan and send it off to the Huge BOT NETS lol we would have the keys in no time at all lol!



NOTE: I DO NOT CONDONE OR RECOMMEND THE ILLEGAL USAGE OF OTHER PEOPLES MACHINES WITHOUT THEIR CONSENT!





edit Fixed!


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

kobykaan, that's

like

*WRONG*


----------



## referencer (Feb 4, 2010)

It'd work, though.

Probably a lot better than trying to get people to do it willingly.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

If anyone wants to do it, do not touch my mod to do this.

AT ALL.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 4, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to do it, do not touch my mod to do this.
> 
> AT ALL.




Fixed my post with a disclaimer!


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

kobykaan now gets a Disc-Layman award!


Free AOL CDs!

EDIT: This still needs lots more attention.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 4, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TrolleyDave's picture has not been removed.  So look again


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was *Dean*'s picture!


----------



## prowler (Feb 4, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave's picture comes from Tinypic.

It was mine that I hotlinked but I didn't get a warning for it so I didn't know


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 4, 2010)

i'm running this
just hoping that we'll find it this way

EDIT: what will the program do if it finds the key?


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

According to my calculations we've done around *2 billion* combinations so far.

These are not exact and just a semi-wild guess based on looking at the DB.

PS. I've done about 800 million of it.

EDIT: scrtmstr, if it finds the key, it stores it locally and sends it to the server. The local part is 99.9% sure, the networked one not so, so tell me if you got any local file out of it!


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 4, 2010)

How many possible combinations are there?


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 4, 2010)

If its a 24 digit code the possibles are 10 to the 24th


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 4, 2010)

So basically... no matter how many people we get on this, it is still going to be years and years.


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 4, 2010)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> So basically... no matter how many people we get on this, it is still going to be years and years.


not if some people with very powerfull computers let it run on full power.
Then it will still be a long time, but a lot shorter then years.

EDIT: 300th post


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 4, 2010)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> So basically... no matter how many people we get on this, it is still going to be years and years.



possibly. or it may be tomorrow.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, we don't know WHERE is the code.

There are 2^127 combinations TBH.

We know the first bit though (loopy!) so that makes it 50% smaller


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 4, 2010)

I I did my math correctly... 

If we get 1000 people to run this program at an average of 30,000 keys per second, that comes to 1,800,000,000 keys per second or 108,000,000,000 per hour. There are (10 to the 24th) possible keys, which is 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000. That means it will still take about 9.25925926 × (10 to the 12th) hours, or *1,056,993,070 years* to check every combination.

I hope it's running random keys, and not sequential xD


----------



## corenting (Feb 4, 2010)

It is NOT working on Windows 7 x64


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 4, 2010)

corenting said:
			
		

> It is NOT working on Windows 7 x64



Did you try running as an admin?


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry to burst your bubble; it's sequential.

Also I am noticing crashes; debugging them now...

*EDIT: Use the link in the first post to re-download, a fatal bug was fixed. No previous processing was harmed.*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 4, 2010)

4.16666667 × (10 to the 10th) days = 114 079 553 years


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 4, 2010)

ConsoleApplication1 has stopped working...


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> ConsoleApplication1 has stopped working...



Did you download the new version?

If not, do it now.
Check the readme, it should have "CHANGES" in it. If it does, it's the fixed one.


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going to build a fileserver for my family next week - I wonder if it runs on FreeNas?  If it does, I'm going to put a dedicated server to the task.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 4, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> According to my calculations we've done around *2 billion* combinations so far.
> 
> These are not exact and just a semi-wild guess based on looking at the DB.
> 
> ...


must be far over 2 billion, i was around 2 billion on my own before it uploaded something and crashed.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

Well it's closer to *4 billion* now.

I'm going to code a website that shows you the amount tomorrow.
Also, the server is just PHP and MySQL


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 4, 2010)

Hell, I'll run it while I'm at band practice. What could it hurt


----------



## evandixon (Feb 4, 2010)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> I I did my math correctly...
> 
> If we get 1000 people to run this program at an average of 30,000 keys per second, that comes to 1,800,000,000 keys per second or 108,000,000,000 per hour. There are (10 to the 24th) possible keys, which is 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000. That means it will still take about 9.25925926 × (10 to the 12th) hours, or *1,056,993,070 years* to check every combination.
> 
> I hope it's running random keys, and not sequential xD


That is if we  check EVERY combination.  It is likely that something before the last is the correct one.


----------



## Santee (Feb 4, 2010)

If it's sequential could an option for random searches be added in an update?


----------



## knuj_on (Feb 4, 2010)

Ran for approx 2 hours. Now get an error I can not clear by PC warm or cold start.
Doss Box contents :-
[]-[]-[]-[]-[]-[]-[]-[] Basic DSi Bruteforce Application []-[]-[]-[]-[]-[]-[]-[]

Downloading files to decrypt...

- Received: 00000003
- Received: Ticket (cetk)
- Received: Title metadata (TMD)

Detected SHA-1:
F4 6D E8 BB 88 4A BB C0 3F 7D 4E 9E 63 BE 3C CF 28 CF 76 AD

Using IV:
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Encrypted Title Key of 03 Content...
6E D7 FD 1F 13 27 1A 0F AA D4 E7 A0 61 F2 2A BC syncing...

Data received!

352

Writing data to client...



Windows error :-
ConsoleApplication1 has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience.

** EDIT ** checked my readme, starts :-
"BRUTEY" 0.2
-------------

CHANGES:
0.2
+ fixed a fatal bug with no-modulo
---

** EDIT2 ** I am running XP Pro with a multicore processor. Got it running using right mouse "Set Affinity ..." from the "Processes" tab in "Windows Task Manager".
3 cores up - crash as above
2 cores CPU 0 & CPU 1, CPU2 & CPU3, CPU4 & CPU5, CPU6 & CPU7 O.K. - other combinations crash as above
1 core - all O.K.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 4, 2010)

Got the same error here after running for a bit. Possibly problem server end.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 4, 2010)

I ahven't gotten it yet, only at 20 mil.
Perhaps the type was an int32, resulting in a crash at a certain number.
An int64 or higher might do the trick


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 4, 2010)

Just a question that has been bothering me (forgive the extreme nubbiness xD), but how exactly do we know when we have the common key? I mean, if we don't know it, how do we know that we have it xD?


----------



## evandixon (Feb 4, 2010)

By the looks of it (the source code), when we do, it saves it to /dsikey.bin


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 4, 2010)

For these who experience the error, run it in cmd and paste the whole error.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 4, 2010)

EDIT: might take a look at source


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 4, 2010)

Neat! I'll let this run whenever I have some spare time


----------



## Da Mafia (Feb 4, 2010)

Upto yet, not problems since the update. Currently 470M.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 4, 2010)

Does running multiple instances of the brutey change anything, or is it better to just use one window?


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 4, 2010)

This is pretty cool. 

Though, if it runs in sequential order, I don't see how having a bunch of people run it will give us the key faster...


----------



## Gore (Feb 4, 2010)

[email protected] for piracy I guess.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 4, 2010)

Yay im now part of the Dsi scene, im important


----------



## WB3000 (Feb 4, 2010)

If you're storing every key checked, I hope you've planned for roughly 1.1 × 10^250 Terabytes of storage.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 4, 2010)

Almost to 200,000,000. Anyone else have the crash problem?


----------



## Forstride (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright, I joined and I'm currently running the program.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 4, 2010)

Would this be able to benefit from GPU processing? 

eg: MP4 transcoding with Badaboom on my 9800GT is about 10x faster than real time compared to about 1.5x slower than real time on my CPU (Athlon II X2 @ 2.8GHz)


----------



## Krestent (Feb 4, 2010)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Would this be able to benefit from GPU processing?
> 
> eg: MP4 transcoding with Badaboom on my 9800GT is about 10x faster than real time compared to about 1.5x slower than real time on my CPU (Athlon II X2 @ 2.8GHz)














       what?  How does this have ANYTHING to do with this thread?


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got back from band practice, got 53mil so far.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 4, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about everything? If it can use GPUs to do this a lot more keys can be tried a lot faster.


----------



## gfx102 (Feb 5, 2010)

started the program at 20 mil keys total


----------



## redact (Feb 5, 2010)

corenting said:
			
		

> It is NOT working on Windows 7 x64


works fine for me on win 7 x64 ultimate  getting ~50,000 keys p/s


----------



## dilav (Feb 5, 2010)

runnin this on my i7 for now... hope it doesn't use a lot of data through network... on wifi at the moment...

btw does this store any data on the hdd? if so where?

Also wondering about gpu processing, also got 2 9800gtx+...

Edit: what does p/s stand for? (per second?) i get around 88000
Edit2: how did i find this thread...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm gonna leave this on my computer that I already leave on 24/7 already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit.
around 15000 p/s on my 24/7 computer that uses a single core.

around 55000 p/s on my computer using 1 of the Core 2 Quad cores.

I need a better computer to leave on 24/7

Wonder how well I'll game with it running


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 5, 2010)

~560,000,000 as of now.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 5, 2010)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's a real improvement since the time it takes for normal cpu to calculate the keys is just something handled much better on a GPU.

Moriarty is busy on writing the openCL code which means that every DX10 card can contribute and not just that, OpenCL also allows your cpu to participate as well.


----------



## eltrut (Feb 5, 2010)

+1 dual core.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2010)

ok im confused. is the legit, and what does it do?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyway we can view the total uploaded keys?


----------



## gfx102 (Feb 5, 2010)

90 mil in 40 mins


----------



## dilav (Feb 5, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Anyway we can view the total uploaded keys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its this
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=149267
but made to go work on network so we as a community dont try the same keys that doesnt work.
its brute force so it tries every combination possible...


----------



## Haku_2 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm currently participating in this bruteforce, generating about 50,000 keys per second. I will try to get my friends involved in this as well.

- Haku


----------



## redact (Feb 5, 2010)

up to ~250 mil and i only started running this when i made my last post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




this is way better then the last bruteforcer


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

I do believe we are making progress, everyone.
~365 Mil.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope we are xD...I dunno how long I can leave on the computer, but its been going for a while already.
~682 mil


----------



## Matando (Feb 5, 2010)

If I read the src correctly this should create a "dsikey.bin" file on your server only if the correct one is found.  

btw, I really hope you don't run out of available bandwidth. lol


*edit* Wait a minute!... See Other Post


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

Matando said:
			
		

> If I read the src correctly this should create a "dsikey.bin" file on your server only if the correct one is found.
> 
> btw, I really hope you don't run out of available bandwidth. lol


If that's true, it hasn't been found yet.
http://78.88.180.66:8080/


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 5, 2010)

Who wants to write a CUDA implementation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll run this for a while.


----------



## Matando (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd photoshop a screenshot of the file there to be funny,  but I'm too tired.  Unfortunately I can't run this all night and It really won't matter anyway, Ive been running this for 45 minutes and only went through 47 million possible keys.

Stupid Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz.  I need a new computer.

Anyone making good progress?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 5, 2010)

Think of it like playing the lottery, except you have much less chance to win XD


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 5, 2010)

~865,000,000.

Yeesh!


----------



## Matando (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy Smokes, Were all fools!

I just finished looking through the source code, and all that the networking does is  download a few files from nus, and upload the key to his website if one of us finds it!

Grr....

*EDIT* lol, my apologies I jumped the gun.  I dint read the "ServSync" function all the way.  Seriously My Apologies.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 5, 2010)

Matando said:
			
		

> I'd photoshop a screenshot of the file there to be funny,  but I'm too tired.
> Anyone making good progress?



Who needs photoshop when you've got Firebug?






~15,000 p/s on my computer I plan to leave on all night.
And all day.
Until the key is found.

Also on my computer, found out that I forgot leave the overclock on, so now running 3 instances at ~40,000 each.


----------



## dilav (Feb 5, 2010)

Matando said:
			
		

> Holy Smokes, Were all fools!
> 
> I just finished looking through the source code, and all that the networking does is  download a few files from nus, and upload the key to his website if one of us finds it!
> 
> ...



ok, well at least we know it actually is real... kinda doubt of it storing all the data... well it crashes every few hundred thousands for me...


----------



## OJClock (Feb 5, 2010)

nice job, finally getting this done.
I"m sure this'll get some more bruteforcers since the old program thread was long dead


----------



## Matando (Feb 5, 2010)

lol, firebug works, I forgot about that.

And yea, I think there's a bug with the syncing, because It doesn't print "syncing...\n" when it syncs. 

For those of you who don't know "\n" means a return/down one line.

Either there's a bug or it's just printing and erasing too fast for me to see it


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 5, 2010)

Matando said:
			
		

> lol, firebug works, I forgot about that.
> 
> And yea, I think there's a bug with the syncing, because It doesn't print "syncing...\n" when it syncs.
> 
> ...


Kinda messes that up right?


----------



## Matando (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, that's the problem, It prints it and then immediately erases it, lol.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 5, 2010)

So... what does this mean for the DSi Hacking scene?


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

A good revision would be to log everything on the local computer, as well as save everything to the local computer (info for resuming, dsikey.bin when complete, etc.)


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 5, 2010)

~956,000,000.

I'll keep it on overnight, as long as no one in the house shuts down my PC.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 5, 2010)

Unless I'm crazy and have horrible math, that's a billion.
Or should be around a billion as I had it running for a bit before I exited them all too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit.
Idea - on the server end, add IPs to see who does the most, and whoever actually finds the key


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 5, 2010)

ahhaah I downloaded this and thought u could only run one instance at a time, didn't bother for multiple so I tried three windows once I hit 500 mil on the first window. Still 50,000 keys p/s in each window. Quad core processing win. 

~ Jon


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 5, 2010)

jonjon95 said:
			
		

> ahhaah I downloaded this and thought u could only run one instance at a time, didn't bother for multiple so I tried three windows once I hit 500 mil on the first window. Still 50,000 keys p/s in each window. Quad core processing win.
> 
> ~ Jon


Blame single threaded coding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, shouldn't be that hard to add another thread, though it might be hard to make them synced, but I've never tried, that not like that is necessary.


----------



## asdf (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll run this while I'm sleeping and at school.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2010)

ooooh. cool. thanks for the info. Well i currently cant help. Im a mac and as of rightnow i cant run .exe's. Sorry everyone.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Mono can run C# exes on Linux.

Get Mono running on Mac and you can run this EXE on it.

By the way, we're at about *40 billion* now.

And the REAL filename on my server will be "keys.dat".
EDIT: Yes, I will add measurements to 0.3 I think...

EDIT 2: 40 billion and the server is only running for 14 hours. Go figure.


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 5, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> By the way, we're at about *40 billion* now.


Woohoo! Progress!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm devoting some of my processing power to this project as well.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually, I made a webpage for Brutey. It also tells you exactly how much keys have we tested so far.

That webpage


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 5, 2010)

By my calculations you've tested about 0.00000000000000000000000003% of the possible keys.


----------



## Fluto (Feb 5, 2010)

joining
OmG almost 50 billion codes s far


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

That's incremental, the code will be around 8507059173023461586584365185794200000 if it's exactly in the middle.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 5, 2010)

You should track how many systems are running the bruteforcer (or just how many total instances if that's easier) and put it on the web page with the number of keys tested.


----------



## Sir VG (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm joining in with both my desktop at home and my netbook at work.  Funny, I gave my netbook at least a 5 minute head start over my desktop, and the desktop overtook it in # of keys processed in about 90 seconds.  Yay for dual-core processors overtaking simple atom processors.


----------



## redact (Feb 5, 2010)

okay, stopped playing steam so now i've got three instances running each on different cores (with core 0 for web surfing, etc)

getting around 175k keys p/s now


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Guys!

I got confirmed information that the lowest bit is also 1!

Brutey 0.3 released, according to that information.

This will double our crunching speed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get the ZIP in the first post


----------



## lolzed (Feb 5, 2010)

so once you've started,how'd you know if thats the key,I mean its running and you are going over the keys,but how does the program know if thats the one?


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Read the source code! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Honestly, i didn't write the key-checking part, but when it finds out it can decrypt the files with the key, it stores it on your PC and sends it to me


----------



## redact (Feb 5, 2010)

"So far, we've checked 57,478,742,016 keys!"
:yayprogress:


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 5, 2010)

Been running it for about 40 mins and am at about 73million, doing about 50k keys p/s. My processor is a Core 2 Duo T5800 :\ 
I'll leave it on for the whole day..


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm running it on my core i7, 38000 kps * 6, that's 228000 kps. The website needs more stats, like how many are running it and how many keys are being tested per sec. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How many bytes is the key anyway?


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 5, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Mono can run C# exes on Linux.
> 
> Get Mono running on Mac and you can run this EXE on it.
> 
> ...




That's not that much really i did 300 billion keys under the old client.


----------



## redact (Feb 5, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is for a 16 hour time period


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then run this one as well!

We already have 62 billion and only 17 hours passed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also the new client is 200% faster because we also know that the lowest bit is 1, not just the highest

EDIT: The key is 16 bytes, or 128 bits. We know 2 of the 128 bits though, which speeds up the search by 400% total.


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 5, 2010)

After some calculations I have come to the following conclusion:

There are 340,282,367,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 possible combinations.
So far, we've checked 59,911,438,336 keys.
That's 0.0000000000000000000000000176063893 percent.
At the current rate, it would take us 11771217900000000000000000 years to test all the possible combinations.
A friend says CUDA would crack it 1000x as fast, but even with CUDA it would still take 11771217900000000000000 years at the current rate.


...yeah.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 5, 2010)

CUDA is a useless piece of shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OpenCL works for every DX10 card.

Well i ran the thing for about a week orso and got that many keys but I'm hoping that Moriarty is getting some parts of the client done where i can run it on my monster videocard.

If he can produce the code at the speed near what the MD5 hash is then I should be able to do about 4 million keys per second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Which would make my 50K+ per second on each core seem like a waste of electricity.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Work on Brutey 0.4 with extra statistics has started.

EDIT: Also, I can't really code the OpenCL part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also notice we only have 2^126 keys to crunch, as we know 2 bits.
Though the website lists the keys as if there were 2^127 to crunch.
Also we've checked nearly 70 billion, silly.

EDIT 2: And you calculated it as if there were 2^128. Bad job, man. Re-calculate it.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 5, 2010)

That would take near 292 minutes for me to produce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if there was was an openCL client.

If you want to check out what can be done on openCL ask Moriarty he already has some of the code done. In the other blog there are some things which you can check out. Also his blog is still open should be able to leave him a message there


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

K, asked him and explained to him how can he do this so it's compatible with the C# base. (The OpenCL extension will be most probably Windows-only though. Oh well.)


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 5, 2010)

Great application. deserves a front page post


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> AMD tests its ATI Stream SDK on a wide range of systems to ensure that we are providing you with the best possible SDK from release to release. Below are a list of operating systems, compilers, cards, processors and drivers that our qualification teams have used to test the latest ATI Stream SDK v2.0 release.
> 
> The SDK may work on configurations that fall outside the list below. However, if your operating system, compiler, card, processor or driver is not listed below, we recommend that you modify your configuration to a supported configuration for the best possible ATI Stream programming experience.
> 
> ...


http://developer.amd.com/gpu/ATIStreamSDK/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Great application. deserves a front page post


Agreed.

Also i'm still working on statistics, should be done today


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 5, 2010)

These things should be kept low profile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end the result is what matters, if you checked the original blog wbl3000 did this program more then 7 months ago.
The more attention to these kinds of programs the more Nintendo will look for other solutions.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

EDIT: Oh, low profile? No! The more people we have the faster will we get the code\

EDIT2: What do you mean by "other solutions"?


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm at about 200mil in total now, running while I go to school all day lol


----------



## zeromac (Feb 5, 2010)

Run it on a server at school


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 5, 2010)

Meh, even if it will take a billion years, I've got nothing else better to do, really.

Crashed on me overnight. My screensaver, perhaps?


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Got it running in 2 instances. 1 for each core. Also, we just hit 100,000,000,000. (or we will soonish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Haku_2 (Feb 5, 2010)

I left 3 instances running last night, 2 of them eventually crashed. I just downloaded the 0.3 version now though and we'll see how it does with multiple instances on my PC.

Keep bruteforcing people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Haku


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 5, 2010)

I just had a thought. Does this program check keys sequentially? If so, does it just start at 000000000~0000 then 000000000~0001 then 000000000~0010 and so on? If that's how it works it should be changed to pick a random starting point and work sequentially from there, because it's extremely unlikely that the number has 100 zeroes or ones in a row.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, sequentially. It checks the middle 126 bits as we know the first and last one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am now looking for a faster AES library for Windows in order to crunch more numbers!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> ...
> Get Mono running on Mac and you can run this EXE on it.
> ...


I can confirm that it works fine on OS X 10.6.2 (got it from here -> http://www.go-mono.com/).


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 5, 2010)

Been running it for 4 hours now, at 901million. Not bad


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 5, 2010)

nearing 4 billion now, been running it for a good 4-5 hours


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

The official brutey channel is #brutey at irc.irchighway.net now


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

Still got the error I'm afraid. I'm running XP MCE 2005 SP3.
This is what's on the console, the error message just says "ConsoleApplication1 has encountered an error"






Error comes when trying to write data to client.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> nearing 4 billion now, been running it for a good 4-5 hours


That's pretty damn fast.
I've been running Brutey for a good 4 hours now, reaching 1.44 billion.
No problems here on Windows 7, Core 2 Duo E8600.

Edit: Whoops, i'm still using 0.2, better use 0.3 for faster results!


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 5, 2010)

Asie! Holy crap, it was weird seeing your name here. Well, I suppose I'll give this a shot, too.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm getting ConsoleApplication error on 0.3, oh dear.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine just crashed, but that's probably because I used up to much of my CPU, other than that 0.3 is working fine for me.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

Console Application 1 stopped working...
~1409286059


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

Never mind my crash, updating to 0.3 seems to have fixed it for now.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Never mind my crash, updating to 0.3 seems to have fixed it for now.


I am now running 0.3, and we should find it faster now that more people are switching.

Perhaps I found it, but the program crashed when it tried to do anything about it.
After all, you can't really debug that if you don't have the key.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Updated to 0.4, cosmetic changes.

EDIT: Oh, and silent mode added, which combined with 0.4 improvments should give a minor speedup at the lost of getting statistics.

Also, guys,
On Giving Reports:
1. Run the EXE from CMD on Windows.
2. When it crashes, copy the error that'll be at the end and paste it in the thread.
3. Enjoy!


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 5, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Updated to 0.4, cosmetic changes.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and silent mode added, which combined with 0.4 improvments should give a minor speedup at the lost of getting statistics.
> 
> ...



Just downloaded 0.4, im going to run it till like midnight, wish me luck in finding it


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

Does 0.4 default to silent mode? 
So, if I run silent mode does that mean your webpage won't return any of my results, or does that just mean it won't use any CPU simply displacing the progress?

Either way I prefer [N]ormal mode.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

It won't use any CPU displaying the results.

Also, 0.5 released, a mandatory update, fixes a bug and adds extra minor speedup


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 5, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> MAD_BOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I got an i7 at 2.6GHz, running one on each core.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it required to switch?
My laptop is running .4, but my desktop is running .3

-Posted on my laptop


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, i think not, but I recommend you do anyway.

You won't lose anything, each 8388606 keys is sent to the server so you'll lose only up to 8 million keys parsed out of your amount


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

So, when the key is discovered, how will we know?

Will the lucky discoverer have a message display in his window, will the website update with the exact key?

Also, 188 Billion keys checked, how many possible combinations are there?


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

Lucky user gets key saved as backup and the key also gets sent to the server under a different filename


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

You will know.

And, there are 2^126 combinations.

About 8,5070591730234615865843651857847e+37 left.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> You will know.
> 
> And, there are 2^126 combinations.
> 
> About 8,5070591730234615865843651857847e+37 left.


Maths not my strongpoint, so about what percentage have we checked?

...0.01%?


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

Could there be a web version?
So I can upload to my website and run it there?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

You want your error messages? You got them, 0.5 just stopped working.

Description:
Stopped working

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	brutey.exe
Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 03:	4b6c5012
Problem Signature 04:	System
Problem Signature 05:	2.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4a275e12
Problem Signature 07:	22c4
Problem Signature 08:	88
Problem Signature 09:	System.Net.WebException
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Edit: Can't even begin searching, did your server go offline?


----------



## Some1CP (Feb 5, 2010)

This is what happens when running with cmd:





Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote se
rver ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: A connection attempt failed becaus
e the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or establ
ished connection failed because connected host has failed to respond 78.88.180.6
6:8080
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddre
ss socketAddress)
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.InternalConnect(EndPoint remoteEP)
at System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Boolean connectFailure, Sock
et s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state,
IAsyncResult asyncResult, Int32 timeout, Exception& exception)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadDataInternal(Uri address, WebRequest& request
)
at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadString(Uri address)
at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadString(String address)
at AES_Decrypter.Program.ServSync()
at AES_Decrypter.Program.Main(String[] args)


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm... different crash this time. Occured while syncing encrypted title key.


```
Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was clos
ed: An unexpected error occurred on a receive. ---> System.IO.IOException: Unabl
e to read data from the transport connection: An existing connection was forcibl
y closed by the remote host. ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: An existin
g connection was forcibly closed by the remote host
ÂÂ at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size,
SocketFlags socketFlags)
ÂÂ at System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 s
ize)
ÂÂ --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
ÂÂ at System.Net.Sockets.NetworkStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 s
ize)
ÂÂ at System.Net.PooledStream.Read(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size)
ÂÂ at System.Net.Connection.SyncRead(HttpWebRequest request, Boolean userRetriev
edStream, Boolean probeRead)
ÂÂ --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
ÂÂ at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadDataInternal(Uri address, WebRequest& request
)
ÂÂ at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadString(Uri address)
ÂÂ at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadString(String address)
ÂÂ at AES_Decrypter.Program.ServSync()
ÂÂ at AES_Decrypter.Program.Main(String[] args)
```

This crash is from 0.4


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

Console Application 1 has stopped working.
Ran as Brutey.exe (will try latest version in CMD after this post has been submitted)
~99274676


----------



## jurai (Feb 5, 2010)

seems like the server is down.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

.5:


Spoiler



##                      ##
##                      ##
##                   #########
#####                   ##
##  ###  #####  ##   ## ##  ####   ##   ##
##    ## ##  ## ##   ## ## ##  ##  ##   ##
##    ## ##   # ##   ## ## #####   ##   ##
##   ##  ##     ##   ## ## ##      ##   ##
######   ##     ######  ##  #####   ######
##
##
##
###

0.5
by asiekierka and WB3000

Downloading files to decrypt...

- Received: 00000003
- Received: Ticket (cetk)
- Received: Title metadata (TMD)

Detected SHA-1:
F4 6D E8 BB 88 4A BB C0 3F 7D 4E 9E 63 BE 3C CF 28 CF 76 AD

Using IV:
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Encrypted Title Key of 03 Content...
6E D7 FD 1F 13 27 1A 0F AA D4 E7 A0 61 F2 2A BC

Select Mode:
 - Silent Mode (no notification of keys done)
[N] - Normal Mode
Synchronizing with online server...


Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote se
rver ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: A connection attempt failed becaus
e the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or establ
ished connection failed because connected host has failed to respond 78.88.180.6
6:8080
at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddre
ss socketAddress)
at System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Boolean connectFailure, Sock
et s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state,
IAsyncResult asyncResult, Int32 timeout, Exception& exception)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadDataInternal(Uri address, WebRequest& request
)
at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadString(Uri address)
at AES_Decrypter.Program.ServSync()
at AES_Decrypter.Program.Main(String[] args)


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.ÂÂAll rights reserved.

D:\Users\luke_c>D:\Users\luke_c\Desktop\Everything\Applications\Brutey.exe
##ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ##
##ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ##
##ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ #########
#####ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ##
##ÂÂ###ÂÂ#####ÂÂ##ÂÂ ## ##ÂÂ####ÂÂ ##ÂÂ ##
##ÂÂÂÂ## ##ÂÂ## ##ÂÂ ## ## ##ÂÂ##ÂÂ##ÂÂ ##
##ÂÂÂÂ## ##ÂÂ # ##ÂÂ ## ## #####ÂÂ ##ÂÂ ##
##ÂÂ ##ÂÂ##ÂÂÂÂ ##ÂÂ ## ## ##ÂÂÂÂÂÂ##ÂÂ ##
######ÂÂ ##ÂÂÂÂ ######ÂÂ##ÂÂ#####ÂÂ ######
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ##
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ##
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ##
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ###

0.5
by asiekierka and WB3000

Downloading files to decrypt...

- Received: 00000003
- Received: Ticket (cetk)
- Received: Title metadata (TMD)

Detected SHA-1:
F4 6D E8 BB 88 4A BB C0 3F 7D 4E 9E 63 BE 3C CF 28 CF 76 AD

Using IV:
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Encrypted Title Key of 03 Content...
6E D7 FD 1F 13 27 1A 0F AA D4 E7 A0 61 F2 2A BC

Select Mode:
[S] - Silent Mode (no notification of keys done)
[N] - Normal Mode
Synchronizing with online server...


Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote se
rver ---> System.Net.Sockets.SocketException: A connection attempt failed becaus
e the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or establ
ished connection failed because connected host has failed to respond 78.88.180.6
6:8080
ÂÂ at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddre
ss socketAddress)
ÂÂ at System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Boolean connectFailure, Sock
et s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state,
IAsyncResult asyncResult, Int32 timeout, Exception& exception)
ÂÂ --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
ÂÂ at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadDataInternal(Uri address, WebRequest& request
)
ÂÂ at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadString(Uri address)
ÂÂ at AES_Decrypter.Program.ServSync()
ÂÂ at AES_Decrypter.Program.Main(String[] args)
```
This is on 0.5


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

It looks like the server's down or something (judging by the crash at server syncing)


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

It should be fixed now.
I'll fix the bug tomorrow.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

And now it appears the server is back up.

Say, do you think a gaming blog like Joystiq or Kotaku would get behind this? Their readers could improve the searching tenfold.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 5, 2010)

Just curious: how exactly will this program know if it's found the right key?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Just curious: how exactly will this program know if it's found the right key?


Well obviously it knows if it has found a key that doesn't work, so the reverse is true too.

After all, it can check some 80000 keys per second.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> And now it appears the server is back up.
> 
> Say, do you think a gaming blog like Joystiq or Kotaku would get behind this? Their readers could improve the searching tenfold.


It's worth a try I guess


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Say, do you think a gaming blog like Joystiq or Kotaku would get behind this? Their readers could improve the searching tenfold.



We'd need a DS Homebrew community behind it, Joystiq and Kotaku would probably have legal trouble over it (I'm sure getting common key/encouraging readers to get common key will draw Ninty's attention)


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

Posted this on one of the warez sites I use, it gets more users than GBAtemp so hopefully it will get even more attention there.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 5, 2010)

You could try getting www.dcemu.co.uk to help along. Also some various rom forums could be tried. 

Looks like this project could be somewhat interesting. I'll go download the program and do my part!


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

I posted a thread about this at Dolphin-emu.com, since they're Nintendo enthusiasts and I figured it was a related project, but they locked it. At least they didn't delete it.

I suppose maxconsole.net would be a good place to draw attention to the common key search.



			
				luke_c said:
			
		

> Posted this on one of the warez sites I use


I just hope finding the common key won't lead to piracy, I'm legitimately interested in the homebrew possibilities.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 5, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not really an explanation, one could ask the same question again:
How does it know its NOT the right key? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know the answer myself though :/ (although since its a bruteforcer it has to try every code out on something...)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 5, 2010)

Er, it seems to have stopped working and crashed :\


----------



## luke_c (Feb 5, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Er, it seems to have stopped working and crashed :\


Just load it up again...


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Updated to 0.6, fixes the crash error!


----------



## laurenz (Feb 5, 2010)

You should give a DSi to the one that finds the key. I think that increases the amount of people working on this project for sure!


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't have a DSi myself, even, laurenz!


----------



## DarthYoshi (Feb 5, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> I don't have a DSi myself, even, laurenz!


Well then you better be the one that finds the key!


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 5, 2010)

Basically whoever finds the key...

I have an idea.

The admins should give the key-finder a custom member mark.


----------



## CasperH (Feb 5, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Basically whoever finds the key...
> 
> I have an idea.
> 
> The admins should give the key-finder a custom member mark.


+1


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 5, 2010)

Version 0.6?

Gosh, two updates since I left for school this morning!

Downloading...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn, I put one on each core one is at about 30k keys p/s, the other at about 25k keys p/s but its making Firefox unstable.


----------



## Some1CP (Feb 5, 2010)

Is anyone running this on a supercomputer?


----------



## Langin (Feb 5, 2010)

Well yea my safari is slow but about 20000 keys p/s and how many combinations are there?


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 5, 2010)

o.o I only got a dual core system and I'm running only one on one core. Definately not killing my firefox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting bout 45000 keys on average.


----------



## Some1CP (Feb 5, 2010)

Running 4 at once with 2.7ghz dual core 2 duo. ICAN'T move the cursor!


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm running one on each core (because I can  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and I'm not having any of those probs. Firefox is working fine, and my cursor is perfectly maneuverable.

I say, those are some peculiar side-effects you guys have there.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 5, 2010)

I set the affinity so that Brutey uses 1 core (just 1, i closed the other one) and so Firefox uses the other core.. both are running pretty good and brutey is running at 40-50k keys p/s


----------



## Langin (Feb 5, 2010)

my pc is a bit old... >> so I think thats why it makes yar p.c. slow! what if someone finds the key does the program stops?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

My system is hardly a super computer, but I'm hitting 100K p/s easily.
And that's only running one instance, WHILST doing a full system virus scan.


----------



## Some1CP (Feb 5, 2010)

Running at 70k keys p/s on 1 core
PC specs:


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

pkmn789123 said:
			
		

> Running at 70k keys p/s on 1 core
> PC specs:



You should overclock your CPU, it should be perfectly safe to up it a little and get better performance out of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Shouldn't have to tweak the voltage or anything, just increase the Bus Speed a little.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 5, 2010)

edit:  stopped it on my laptop (I don't think that the plastic on my laptop should be pliable...), but am running it on my 3.4ghz Pentium4, WinXP


----------



## cornaljoe (Feb 5, 2010)

120K p/s using 2 instances on each core of my dual core.  This probably isn't going to work but hey I'll join the effort.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 5, 2010)

Getting up to ~30k on my laptop ~55,000,000 done so far


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 5, 2010)

In taskmanager you can set the priority to low or below normal and still use applications on the same core.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 5, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> In taskmanager you can set the priority to low or below normal and still use applications on the same core.


I didn't know that.
I'm now getting a higher key rate.


----------



## amazingnoob (Feb 5, 2010)

Joining in
Getting 49k~60k/second


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 5, 2010)

We've hit a quarter trillion already, this is good progress I guess.
This seems like a pretty important movement, there aught to be a frontpage post, don't you think?

Anything to get more participants.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2010)

Joined....

3871 keys p/s


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 6, 2010)

I've done probably close to 400mil in total by far.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 6, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> In taskmanager you can set the priority to low or below normal and still use applications on the same core.


This sort of app really ought to set itself to idle priority by default.


----------



## Haku_2 (Feb 6, 2010)

Someone with a PS3 that has either Windows or Linux installed on it should try running this app on it. I'm curious to know how many keys per second it could handle.


- Haku


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2010)

Haku_2 said:
			
		

> Someone with a PS3 that has either Windows or Linux installed on it should try running this app on it. I'm curious to know how many keys per second it could handle.
> 
> 
> - Haku


It's true that a PS3 easily outperforms ANY PC when [email protected], but as of right now there's no way to utilise the PS3's power. Pretty sure Linux barely has any access to the system's resources.


----------



## Haku_2 (Feb 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Haku_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you could install an OS on a PS3, I'd think you would be able to run any program you want on it though. However, I don't have a PS3 as I'm a PC gamer so I could be wrong.

- Haku


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 6, 2010)

Sony limits what the installed linux can do so it can't be used to do homebrew and piracy but then again GeoHotz kind of yeah.


----------



## Haku_2 (Feb 6, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Sony limits what the installed linux can do so it can't be used to do homebrew and piracy but then again GeoHotz kind of yeah.


Well, that's just disappointing. Really ashame that its power can't be put to good use. Thank you for explaining this to me though.

- Haku


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2010)

Do people still digg things?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe we need a herd of twitter users.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 6, 2010)

~140,000 kb/s on my 



I think we doing about 100,000,000 per five seconds or so if the site is correctly and I'm timing correctly =D


----------



## Snorlax (Feb 6, 2010)

Joined.
Let's hope we get really, really lucky.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm currently downloading Yellow Dog to install on my PS3, I'm curious about taking advantage of the processors. I'm pretty sure you are only locked out of the GPU, not the CPU.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Feb 6, 2010)

Just downloaded hope this works without the extremely long wait. 
I'm getting about 60,000 keys a second.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2010)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> I'm currently downloading Yellow Dog to install on my PS3, I'm curious about taking advantage of the processors. I'm pretty sure you are only locked out of the GPU, not the CPU.


I'm pretty sure [email protected] uses GPU acceleration.
Did you know ATI bundles it with their graphics drivers for that reason?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't even know if Mono runs on non-x86 platforms. Anyway, even if it runs, since the application is not written to utilize the PS3's SPEs, it will only run on the general purpose core and be very slow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You could get several times faster performance (or much more) by writing a massively parallel GPU implementation with CUDA. I'm not an expert in that field though


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2010)

Dayumm, you guys sure are dead-set on spreading the word  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, I think I'll just stay here and do my little part. You guys go on ahead.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll say now that this is *impossible*, guys. You're playing lottery with the universe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brute forcing RSA-2048, nobody's ever done it before. Wait for quantum computers. I'm still running this for fun though.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find the original bruteforce program and it's source? I want to try to compile a version that will use as much as the PS3's power as possible.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 6, 2010)

So... how many total combinations are possible for something like RSA-2048?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why not try to factor the key instead of "brute forcing" it? Something like

http://escatter11.fullerton.edu/nfs/

It'll probably take a few millennia less time.

Either way, no matter how many people are added, however Moore's Law progresses, and however many newer and faster computers are added to the grid, quantum computing will be invented before we get this. The DSi will be hacked in some other way before we get this.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 6, 2010)

I know, but what else do we have to do!?

EDIT: Also it's AES-128, and it'd take roughly 150 000 years if 7 billion computers ran it at a billion keys per second according to xorloser.com.


----------



## tyrran (Feb 6, 2010)

And now the question that haunts everyone: is there a way besides a dual partition to run this on a Mac? I tried using Crossover but the need for the 2.0 framework screws me.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 6, 2010)

tyrran: Use Mono. Mono can run C# EXEs. This is a C# EXE.


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sure the odds may be low, but this is all about getting seriously lucky. In my opinion, it's worth a try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, is there any chance at all that this could get a front page post? The more information we can spread about this program, the more likely we will find the key.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 6, 2010)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to find the original bruteforce program and it's source? I want to try to compile a version that will use as much as the PS3's power as possible.




Goodluck on that one unless you are a Sony developer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 6, 2010)

What happens when you run out of server space?


----------



## popoffka (Feb 6, 2010)

My craptop isn't really fast, but anyway, joined.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 6, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I'll say now that this is *impossible*, guys. You're playing lottery with the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To put it into perspective we're probably trying to find a needle in a haystack the size of North America (if not bigger) no matter how many people are looking only luck will help us.


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 6, 2010)

we are almost at half a billion keys


----------



## Gore (Feb 6, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> we are almost at half a billion keys


That's 500 billion keys son.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2010)

I believe he meant half a trillion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what do ya know, we just hit that number! Congrats!


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm joining the project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a really extremely bad and slow computer, i have just 4000 keys per sec xD
However  i'm running on Linux

Screenshot:


----------



## Cobalt (Feb 6, 2010)

Joining the project too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My computer can decrypt around 45000-50000 keys per second. (With Duo Core)


----------



## david432111 (Feb 6, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> CrimsoniteX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










He's going to run it on ps3 linux....

@Athlon-pv
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1914082


----------



## bdr9 (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like a total of 238913 keys per second, but I can't keep it like this for very long though because it slows down my computer a lot. lol


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2010)

The more I look at this project, the less hope I have for it.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 6, 2010)

geoflcl; that's because there's a chance of 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% it will succeed!


*BUT WE HAVE TO HAVE HOPE!*


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I'll stick with it. After all, why not?

Up to 2 Billion today.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, 527 billion now...

... Still, achieving that in 2 days and 2 hours IS quite an achievement.


----------



## EEragon (Feb 6, 2010)

one question:

What will THE key do?

(the one who you all are searching for)


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 6, 2010)

Alright so after messing around the CELL BE and SPE processors last night, I've decided it's most definitely worth taking a stab at it. At a minimum (with sloppy code), it would be able to run about 40x more efficient than the average PC - which should put it at just over a million keys per-second. *That's 1.5 Trillion keys per-day.*





If this goes smoothly, I also want to write a program for PC's that would use the GPU for calculations instead of the CPU. This would allow the users who do not have dedicated systems to run the program at maximum speed without interrupting normal day-to-day activities. For those of us with high-end graphics cards, it would also allow us to process nearly the same amount of keys as the PS3.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 6, 2010)

EEragon said:
			
		

> one question:
> 
> What will THE key do?
> 
> (the one who you all are searching for)


It'll enable use to make DSi Homebrew I guess


----------



## EEragon (Feb 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> EEragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ha, lol, really? LMAO

anyway, tnx


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 6, 2010)

EEragon said:
			
		

> one question:
> 
> What will THE key do?
> 
> (the one who you all are searching for)



It allows us to decrypt all DSiWare files making it easier to find exploits and gain access to the NAND where hacks can be explored.


----------



## sumarth (Feb 6, 2010)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> Alright so after messing around the CELL BE and SPE processors last night, I've decided it's most definitely worth taking a stab at it. At a minimum (with sloppy code), it would be able to run about 40x more efficient than the average PC - which should put it at just over a million keys per-second. *That's 1.5 Trillion keys per-day.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heard of the nvidia tesla general purpose gpu?


----------



## techboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Running this on 3 of my 4 cores right now. Doing about 180,000 keys/sec. I don't own a DSi, but my friend does...

Someone should dev a client like this for the wii's private signing key...


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 6, 2010)

Great, even the project is not famous, i have sent several topics to others forums in the world in the DS Scene; if we make this project famous, and if a lot of computer do the same work.... we CAN do it ;D

Just imagine to use the camera and the sd slot !!! The linkers's team will be able to have more space in the linker, to put an accellerometer for instance =) (µSD diseapear instead of SD cards)


----------



## Psychopathic (Feb 6, 2010)

Definitely running multiple instances on my quad core... Hope this helps!






BTW.  Runs fine on Win7 x64 without the need to run as admin.


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 6, 2010)

I only get 20000KPS on my Celeron M...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 6, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> I only get 20000KPS on my Celeron M...


I'm getting that on my AMD Sempron
But it's not doing anythign else so might as well contribute a little eh?


----------



## Mr.Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

I've joined 

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad237/D...pg?t=1265485148
Is there any way to know if we have found 1 key or when we find them will we find them all?


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, I stopped it on my Celeron because I use it as an HTPC, but I'll start it on my 3GHz Celeron.
We should have each key double-checked by 2 differant computers incase one makes an error


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you'll know that, the software will stop to run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyways, if you found the key, it will happen in the website too and your nickname will be known as the person who hack the DSi ;D


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 6, 2010)

Also, its probably pretty easy for some guy to spam to the webserver saying its checked every key when it hasn't and screw us all up.

Just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit. 
Which is why you should add some checksums and have 2 computers check.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

Fantastic app! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 running it on all three of my computers, on my dou core windows 7 86 bit computer it is only getting 15 - 20,000 keys p/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* now only getting 12,000 keys p/s !!!


----------



## Thoob (Feb 6, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> Fantastic app!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need to run it? You've already hacked the DSi have you not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'm sure a 1337 H4XX0R like your good self would know that there is no such thing as "x84".


----------



## luke_c (Feb 6, 2010)

x84 Just means 32-Bit which means his Computer has or less than 2GB of RAM which i'm sure a DSi Hacker would have more


----------



## Thoob (Feb 6, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> x84 Just means 32-Bit which means his Computer has or less than 2GB of RAM which i'm sure a DSi Hacker would have more


*sigh* Even an established member... It's_* x86 *_not x84.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 6, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> x84 Just means 32-Bit which means his Computer has or less than 2GB of RAM which i'm sure a DSi Hacker would have more



it's x86. I've never heard of x84 before... (x86 + x64 = x84 maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## luke_c (Feb 6, 2010)

I was two numbers out!


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

Lets not bring that dsi sd hack into this thread, that is for IRC, the point is.. this application is *SWEET*!


----------



## palasx (Feb 6, 2010)

Look before you start reading, i'm sorry. its gonna get heated, im gonna get mad, please be an adult and dont take it personally. I hate bad math, its my problem, its one of those pet peeves that just, ooooooh....right up the freaking wall! You're not an idiot, mistakes happen, blah blah blah.

that being said, jesus freaking christ CMON!



			
				Jamstruth said:
			
		

> If its a 24 digit code the possibles are 10 to the 24th
> 
> thats only true for number-only codes, and only in base ten.
> ugh, my brain.
> ...



oh GOD your math! first off, *30,000* times *1,000* equals *30,000,000*, not *1,800,000,000*, what the hell is the matter with you?!?! *1,800,000,000* keys per minute, YES, but not per second. ok, lets pretend its *1,800,000,000* keys per second, that times *60* seconds per minute, times *60* minutes per hour, (just just times *3600*) is *6,480,000,000,000*, NOT *108,000,000,000* per hour, which you did actually get *RIGHT* (good job)! lets continue pointing out your flaws...

there are not 10^24th possible keys, this is wrong, see above. the rest of your calculations are done with the number of keys wrong so no matter what calculation you actually did, even if by some miracle it was the right one, would still be wrong. heres how it should look. im gonna use acronyms KPS, KPH, KPY, etc, its keys per, im sure you can keep up.

*1,000* people @ *30,000* KPS  = *30,000,000* KPS = *1,800,000,000* KPM = *108,000,000,000* KPH = *2,592,000,000,000* KPD = *946,080,000,000,000* KPY

2^127 = 1.7014118346046923173168730371588 x 10^38, which divided by 946,080,000,000,000 KPY, equals a MAXIMUM of *179,838,051,180,100,236,482,842.15258317* years at that rate.

doubling the KPS obviously cuts this time in half, so i say we shoot instead for 1,000,000 people running at 30,000 KPS, then it will only take 179,838,051,180,100,236,482.84215258317 years instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you for your patience, now you know math.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2010)

palasx said:
			
		

> ...so i say we shoot instead for 1,000,000 people running at 30,000 KPS, then it will only take 179,838,051,180,100,236,482.84215258317 years instead





Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 6, 2010)

As I said before, we are looking for a needle in a haystack the size on North America. The only way we will find it is through luck.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> As I said before, we are looking for a needle in a haystack the size on North America. The only way we will find it is through luck.



Or bribing / spamming the hell out of loopy


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what, does Loopy actually know the DSi common key or something?
If he saw this he'd probably find it all very amusing, even if he doesn't actually know the key and knew we all thought he did, lol.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> c0d3wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we *think* he knows the key.

*EDIT:* lol.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, if he DOES have the key, I really don't know what in the world he thinks he's getting out of hoarding it from us.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Well, if he DOES have the key, I really don't know what in the world he thinks he's getting out of hoarding it from us.



If he does have the key, he's just being a jerk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wish this program would just find the key  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (although its only been released for 2 days..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*EDIT:* Never mind...


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 6, 2010)

No.

The reason behind Loopy not releasing the key is that Nintendo might use the fact we all know about it to patch it to make it harder to use it and stop homebrew


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

anyways, in two days of searching, its already searched 596 *BILLION* keys!


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> The reason behind Loopy not releasing the key is that Nintendo might use the fact we all know about it to patch it to make it harder to use it and stop homebrew


Would they even be able to change the common key?


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah botnets!


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Fuck yeah botnets!



Someone should create a botnet just for this.

*I AM NOT INDUCING THIS, JUST SAYING MY OPINION!*


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 6, 2010)

palasx said:
			
		

> thank you for your patience, now you know math.



Haha whoops, I guess I fucked up there. I did it quick, and in my head. Regardless the point is the same, it's going to be a long LONG time, which is why I think the PS3 and GPU alterations will give us significantly better odds.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazing... This is possibly what the whole homebrew scene has needed. I am definitely going to download this, and maybe I'll be the one to find the key...


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think so, its hardcoded into every single DSi system isn't it?
And Loopy not releasing it, even to Hackmii, is suspicious. I reckon he's fibbing


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2010)

A worldwide effort to spread Brutey could be done in a number of ways:

1) Ask dumpers like Xenophobia to include Brutey with every subsequent release, and just have the zillions of potential downloaders run it. 

2) Create a virus version of Brutey and have it run anonymously and harmlessly in the background of anyone who clicks a link.

3)Have all of GBAtemp join together to steal the AMD Opteron-based Cray XT5 Jaguar at the Oak Ridge National Laboratory and use it to run millions of instances of Brutey at a time.

(By the way, I'm simply fantasizing, not being serious or anything.)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 6, 2010)

Guess what this would do:
http://pastebin.com/d3ccd941f

Yes there are errors in the code to stop it from being ran, mostly becuase you shouldn't, just wanted to point out that it should be fixed.

Also I probably messed somethign up coding that, but you get the point, I don't exactly want to test it do I?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 6, 2010)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> Alright so after messing around the CELL BE and SPE processors last night, I've decided it's most definitely worth taking a stab at it. At a minimum (with sloppy code), it would be able to run about 40x more efficient than the average PC - which should put it at just over a million keys per-second. *That's 1.5 Trillion keys per-day.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd write a CUDA app instead. On modern Nvidia GPUs, much much faster than the Cell.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure what GPGPU solution for ATI GPUs are but I'd imagine the performance benefits are the same.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 6, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> 3)Have all of GBAtemp join together to steal the AMD Opteron-based Cray XT5 Jaguar at the Oak Ridge National Laboratory and use it to run millions of instances of Brutey at a time.



Screw that! Anybody here ever read Dan Brown's "Digital Fortress"? In it the government has secretly built a huge supercomputer with 1 million CPUs in it to bruteforce its way through ANY encryption in a matter of seconds/minutes (can't remember which). WE NEED THAT!!!


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

Join the chat, #brutey on irc.irchighway.net


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 6, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> CrimsoniteX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moriarty is already busy on writing an openCL version. Sadly CUDA doesn't make use of your cpu and openCL does.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy crud muffins, there's a _chat_ now?


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 6, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> Moriarty is already busy on writing an openCL version. Sadly CUDA doesn't make use of your cpu and openCL does.



If he is working on an openCL version, I'll just stick with the PS3.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 6, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Holy crud muffins, there's a _chat_ now?
> 
> QUOTE(http://asciinet.ath.cx:8080/)We have an IRC channel at #brutey, irc.irchighway.net.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2010)

Really now, we cannot afford there to be any virus/botnet attempts at cracking the Common Key.
It will immediately flag the effort as a bad cause and land us in hot water.

Asking scene dumpers to include a link to Brutey is a good idea though.


----------



## techboy (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I did my part for today...3 billion+ in only 8 hours. Those 60000 k/s are a little low because other things were running when I snapped the pic (Virtual PC and FF).


----------



## DsHacker14 (Feb 7, 2010)

running this on my iMac, a regular laptop and a netbook.
Hopefully it will speed up the process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh yeah and I'm going to blog about this.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 7, 2010)

675 billion keys total.... were doing really well, let's keep this up!!


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 7, 2010)

i have done 2 billion locally, roughly about a billion every 1 minute world wide


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 7, 2010)

I'mma joining in.  Might as well.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 7, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I'mma joining in.  Might as well.



Thats the spirit! lol


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 7, 2010)

So how will we know if it's found the right key?  And how's it even know what key it'd be when it does find it?


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 7, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So how will we know if it's found the right key?  And how's it even know what key it'd be when it does find it?


If I understand correctly, the program downloads a DSi wad at startup and trys to crack it. If it's the common key, it'll be successful. If you take a look at the source code, you can see that it will double check and let you know if it found the key or not.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

mariomaniac33 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be illegal to download a DSi wad obviously.
I think it's just a small bit of data that's been encrypted by the common key, I'm not really sure but I think something like a Flipnote source file could work for that purpose?


----------



## Mr.Guy (Feb 7, 2010)

What do we know about the key so far.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 7, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> mariomaniac33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It downloads part of a DSi wad:
http://nus.cdn.t.shop.nintendowifi.net/ccs...4e4c50/00000003 according to the source code

I think it could be packaged as a wad if we had the key.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

So it's a portion of a DSi wad, I guess that's legal then?
Yeah, yeah it would have to be if it were a free download like the browser.


----------



## DarkSzero (Feb 7, 2010)

Too bad that my cooler makes too much noise when my CPU is at 50% usage or more =[
Ran 2 instances at 65k keys per second, stopping with 700M.


----------



## Fluto (Feb 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Statistics:
> 
> So far, we've checked 712,343,814,144 keys!



holy sh!t thts alot of codes 

i wonder if i should use this on my school

lol u know change brutey.exe to word.exe or somthing like that then change the programs 
muhahhahahah so many computers would be running it


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 7, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does your school have a internet filter? If it does, you can't bruteforce anything


----------



## dong1225 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm sorry if this had been brought up before, I don't have a time to read all of the posts on thread.
I haven't done any real programming but I know the general idea and I've seen the GPU processing get brought up before but...

1.Does this support multi-core, multi thread calculation now?
2.Does this utilize the GPU power? The only standard I know is OpenCL, is it done with something like that? If it runs on a OpenCL supported system. (Mac GrandCentral) is it going to use the GPU power too?

I only have 3 PCs and two of them are laptop and sadly my desktop is the worst (single core Penitum 4) My Windows Laptop has more ram but I was wondering if the GrandCentral on my MacBook Pro can be utilized for this.

P.S. if you wanna stop, you just exit the command window right?


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 7, 2010)

dong1225 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if this had been brought up before, I don't have a time to read all of the posts on thread.
> I haven't done any real programming but I know the general idea and I've seen the GPU processing get brought up before but...
> 
> 1.Does this support multi-core, multi thread calculation now?
> ...



Multi-core is fine, I'm doing it right now.

Just close it to stop, yep, you've got it. 

Dunno about GPU power, however, some people were talking about devising some OpenCL contraption in a very geoflcl-proof manner.


----------



## dong1225 (Feb 7, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> As I said before, we are looking for a needle in a haystack the size on North America. The only way we will find it is through luck.



Well, the best way to find a needle in a haystack is to BURN THE HAYSTACK TO ASHES!*

*Not responsible if the needle gets buried in the ashes.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 7, 2010)

dong1225 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if this had been brought up before, I don't have a time to read all of the posts on thread.
> I haven't done any real programming but I know the general idea and I've seen the GPU processing get brought up before but...
> *
> 1.Does this support multi-core, multi thread calculation now?*
> ...


*Yes. run another instance of the program per core. So run 4 bruteys for quad core, 2 for double core.*
_Nope. Not yet anyway._
Yes.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

FYI, you can set the affinity of the processes in task manager to only use individual cores too, if you like.
And if you want to use your computer whilst it's brute forcing, set priority to low.

Edit: Wow, we already passed 0.75 trillion.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll run as many instances of this thing as I can once I hit the hay.  Hopefully we'll crack this damn thing soon.


----------



## tsuna (Feb 7, 2010)

is this randomly checking?
if its not its gonna take a shit load of time.
how bout you make 2 versions?
one that starts from the begining and another that starts from the very last possible code


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 7, 2010)

Tsuna_fish said:
			
		

> is this randomly checking?
> if its not its gonna take a shit load of time.
> how bout you make 2 versions?
> one that starts from the begining and another that starts from the very last possible code


Or maybe make the newest version have the option to start from the most recent beginning, most recent quarter of the way in, most recent half way in, most recent three/fourths in, and most recent last ones (since they are grabbing the last piece by whoever and starting it from there).


----------



## saxamo (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd rather use this than [email protected]


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

It always starts from either a code that has been abandoned OR the first one that hasn't been checked yet


----------



## tsuna (Feb 7, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Tsuna_fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats what i meant


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

FAN ART:






(copied from another thread)


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

I think ideally, work should be broken into an array of equally sized blocks (say, roughly 8 million keys in a block), and one of these blocks are chosen at random, anywhere from beginning to end, so long as it has not been attempted.
Each block is completed and sent to server, where they can be ticked off as to not be repeated.


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

if you guys don't mind me asking exactly what encryption dsi uses and what bit such as aes 128 bit i've been looking around kinda hard to find info about encryption on google


----------



## mr_xombie (Feb 7, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> FAN ART:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! oh, first post. I figure this is a productive way to use my new i5 rig. Woo! And shazzam! running 3 instances on their own core, and already up to 250 mil total! Woo! gonna add a 4th instance in a bit before bed. this is an interesting cause. I hope it works!


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 7, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So it's a portion of a DSi wad, I guess that's legal then?
> Yeah, yeah it would have to be if it were a free download like the browser.


It's illegal to HOST DSi Wads and pirate them. Otherwise downloading them legitimately after you paid for them would be illegal was well...  which would include updating your DSi or buying a DSiWare game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah... that's basically the idea. It sure sounds effective and fast, but according to the statistics.... yeah.... enough said.

Never hurts to try though! Whenever my computer is running, this program is running as well!


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm running it on my PC having a 3GHz processor(never knew).
So what does this do.and where does it get the keys from.
I can procees 25000 keys per sec


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

Had to do it!


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> I'm running it on my PC having a 3GHz processor(never knew).
> So what does this do.and where does it get the keys from.


The program downloads a small bit of encrypted data from the Nintendo servers, and attempts to decrypt the data by guessing keys.
The program will continue to guess until it finds the right key.

Could takes year, could take millenia, lol.

But worth a shot anyway, for laughs.


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

Xorloser's Blog Post
some light reading for you guys about aes encryption

i bet if you got this ported to run some way on a few ps3's you may see a spike but this website will give you an idea about how long it will take at this pace
is there a way to get this into a web application that the any computer with a browser can run it


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 7, 2010)

As mentioned before, if we can process this through our GPUs instead of our CPUs somehow, the odds of us finding the key via bruteforcing will be much more likely... assuming you have a good graphics card.

If possible, a GPU mode should be added to the program.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, it seems that silent mode is broken on 0.6... at least for me. I still see statistics.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought things like [email protected] were GPU accelerated, as in they still make use of the CPUs.

As in, GPU only would be slower than CPU only bruteforcing? I dunno.


----------



## updowners (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Had to do it!



Wow, I actually found one of your posts to be funny


----------



## iceissocold (Feb 7, 2010)

Just found this thread, deciding to join in and put my computer to use. My CPU is doing around 150,000 Keys p/s.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thoroughly surprised myself!


----------



## tyrran (Feb 7, 2010)

Just because I often get "coding" confused with "magic," what is the possibility of this being ported as a HBC download so I could load it up on my Wii, as I only have one computer and am using it for other things?


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

actually gpu's have more raw computing power not multitasking like cpu's thats where cpu's have an upper hand and cpus have more to deal with gpu only have to master one thing graphics so put it like this
gpu's are great a one thing
cpu's are good at all things


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

tyrran, the chance of this running on the Wii is lower than the chance of finding the key today.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

tyrran said:
			
		

> Just because I often get "coding" confused with "magic," what is the possibility of this being ported as a HBC download so I could load it up on my Wii, as I only have one computer and am using it for other things?


What?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> tyrran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he just wants the wii to run Brutey.
But the system is so damn weak it wouldn't even be worth the effort to code.


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

how many keys do we get on the average pc processed a second right now


----------



## tyrran (Feb 7, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I'm not in possession of a PS3, so I wondered if putting it on my other system would be plausible. But if it's really that slow, then I'll just keep two mono'd instances open and pray for gold.

*Posts merged*

Um, sudden, pessimistic thought: as we near the 900 billion mark, is there any chance that there simply *isn't* a common key? Just curious.


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

tyrran said:
			
		

> Um, sudden, pessimistic thought: as we near the 900 billion mark, *is there any chance that there simply *isn't* a common key? Just curious.*
















All that effort for nothing!


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

blitzer320 said:
			
		

> how many keys do we get on the average pc processed a second right now



Well my pc is probably about average, and it does 60000-70000 keys per second.
It's an Acer Aspire with 2.40 GHz Quad Core, 4GB of RAM.

EDIT:Fixed stupid typo


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

its odd that when two of these are running on my dual-core it really slows things down didn't think it would really take all the resources available im running it just cause im bored if i find the key (which will never happen) i'm not releasing it unless i get an "incentive" my pc cost money seeing as i don't have a dsi i could wait 10 years for dsiware to be hacked but it would be a cool power trip if i did have it seeing as my hacking skills are at the level of a trained circus monkey



			
				Demonbart said:
			
		

> blitzer320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you running four instances cause each one runs on one thread and if you have hyperthreading i think you could run up to 8 just guessing here don't know for sure tho


----------



## tyrran (Feb 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> blitzer320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so bizarre, I'm running the exact same specs on my machine and only getting about 15k a second. Is it because I have to mono it, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

could be because of mono do you have windows available
and can anybody tell me what the encryption type on the dsi is


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 7, 2010)

blitzer320 said:
			
		

> could be because of mono do you have windows available
> and can anybody tell me what the encryption type on the dsi is


I believe someone mentioned AES 128.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

blitzer320 said:
			
		

> its odd that when two of these are running on my dual-core it really slows things down didn't think it would really take all the resources available im running it just cause im bored if i find the key (which will never happen) i'm not releasing it unless i get an "incentive" my pc cost money seeing as i don't have a dsi i could wait 10 years for dsiware to be hacked but it would be a cool power trip if i did have it seeing as my hacking skills are at the level of a trained circus monkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only running one, I'm also using media player, utorrent, msn and firefox at the same time and I like keeping it up to speed.
I've tried running four instances but it slowed my pc down considerably, so I decided to run just one instance.


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

is there a place where we can see all the keys already tried or get the number of keys already tried


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

blitzer320 said:
			
		

> is there a place where we can see all the keys already tried or get the number of keys already tried


Read first post. :3


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh no, NOT releasing your key won't work.

It sends all the keys found to me...


----------



## CasperH (Feb 7, 2010)

How do we actually know for sure that the first byte is 1 (or 0, can't remember what it was)?


----------



## lolzed (Feb 7, 2010)

CasperH said:
			
		

> How do we actually know for sure that the first byte is 1 (or 0, can't remember what it was)?


it's 1,someone who had the key told us(like yasu or the one who made flashme? or somebody else,can't remember)


----------



## CasperH (Feb 7, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says that he isn't playing with us?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

loopy told us and he's one of the most trustworthy people there is on the dsi team


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

CasperH said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knowing Yasu, that might be true. Don't get me wrong, he's a great programmer and all, but sometimes I can't stand his arrogance (stopping support for a certain language if he finds his software on an external site using that language).


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Oh no, NOT releasing your key won't work.
> 
> It sends all the keys found to me...


i assumed that after i made my post you wouldn't be that stupid
a boy can dream though


----------



## lolzed (Feb 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its flasme creator,loopy. luke_c confirmed it


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, I just noticed that post.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 7, 2010)

Leaving it running ATM. Get about 20-22k keys p/s average.
I have Pentium D 2.8ghz, 2gb RAM

I wish someone on here had a supercomputer...


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Leaving it running ATM. Get about 20-22k keys p/s average.
> I have Pentium D 2.8ghz, 2gb RAM
> 
> I wish someone on here had a supercomputer...



Kraln from #dsdev has a 96-core cluster in his office.
It's all 2.x GHz Xeons.

He plans to run 96 Brutey's on it.


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 7, 2010)

asiekierka why is brutey 0.4 on the website?
damn those keys are adding up fast


----------



## popoffka (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys, are you *really* sure about the first and the last bytes?
I know that you trust loopy or whoever told you that, but who knows, maybe he has some personal reasons to fool us.
Btw, how did he get the key, and why he can't just give it to the community?


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

so asiekierka do you think it'll be possible to port this to a web application so it can be used on any device with a web browser


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> Hey guys, are you *really* sure about the first and the last bytes?
> I know that you trust loopy or whoever told you that, but who knows, maybe he has some personal reasons to fool us.
> Btw, how did he get the key, and why he can't just give it to the community?


From the Bruteforcer supposedly and loopy and that kind of guy


----------



## popoffka (Feb 7, 2010)

blitzer320 said:
			
		

> so asiekierka do you think it'll be possible to port this to a web application so it can be used on any device with a web browser


I think it's possible to port it to javascript or flash, but it's just not worth it, it will run REALLY slow.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 7, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> blitzer320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


due to its nature, no


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, it IS possible to port it to JavaScript!

There is this fast AES decrypter available, therefore there almost certainly is a possibility to port it there!


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 7, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Leaving it running ATM. Get about 20-22k keys p/s average.
> I have Pentium D 2.8ghz, 2gb RAM
> I wish someone on here had a supercomputer...



As soon as the openCL client is available well be much much faster. Don't forget that many "small" computers compare with 1 big one.

so 100 people with just a pentium D  will add up


----------



## f3ar000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh man... I need to see if I can run this on some of my school's computers
im averaging about 65000 keys p/s on my dual core 2.53 Ghz and 4 gigs of ddr2 ram


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 7, 2010)

You should refrain from running this on any computer you don't have permission on.
In the end that might cause harm towards our goals


----------



## bdr9 (Feb 7, 2010)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> You should refrain from running this on any computer you don't have permission on.
> In the end that might cause harm towards our goals


How could it harm our goals? It either works or doesn't work, right?


----------



## Daku93 (Feb 7, 2010)

All of you, who have a Multi Core shoud run this programm as often, as many cores you have!
That is, because the programm only can use One Core. If you run it 4 times on a Quad-Core it uses all cores!


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 7, 2010)

Daku93 said:
			
		

> All of you, who have a Multi Core shoud run this programm as often, as many cores you have!
> That is, because the programm only can use One Core. If you run it 4 times on a Quad-Core it uses all cores!


thats been said many times in this thread already but thanks


----------



## KennYMcCormick (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll join


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2010)

If I run this with Mono on my Macbook (Core2Duo 2GHz, 4GB RAM, OSX 10.6.2) I'll only get about 7,000 k/ps, while running it on my PC with WinXP (CoreDuo 1.x GHz, 512MB RAM) gives me 43,000 k/ps. Is Mono really that slow?


----------



## Wms123789 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok you can have my 2nd Core (3,1 Ghz ~75000Kps). I havent a Dsi and thats because there are no homebrews


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

1 Trillion keys done


----------



## CasperH (Feb 7, 2010)

The trillion celebration video is private


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 7, 2010)

CasperH said:
			
		

> The trillion celebration video is private


Yeah I just noticed that too, it's prolly to keep nintendo from noticing and turning up the security on dsiware another notch.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 7, 2010)

Went to sleep last night and we we're at like 750 mil, i wake up this morning and we're at 1 tril. Fck yes, keep going!!


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

Fixed the video!


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 7, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Athlon-pv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because then it will be regarded as mallware.


----------



## MicroChip123 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been running it for a few hours.

Averaging 50,000 Keys P/S

And i have done just over 397,000,000.


What encryption does Nintendo use?

What length key do they use?

Is this gets posted on the front page then it will get cracked even quicker


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

MicroChip123 said:
			
		

> I have been running it for a few hours.
> 
> Averaging 50,000 Keys P/S
> 
> ...


----------



## kabir94 (Feb 7, 2010)

I've joined about an hours ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've a pc whit an i7 core, windows 7 and 8gb ram ddr3

Only a question... why if i run the application one time reach the speed of 90.000kp/s, and if i run it 6 time the max reached speed is about 35.000kp/s?
I run every istance on a single cpu


----------



## KennYMcCormick (Feb 7, 2010)

5 threads 
Approx 44000 keys p/s by thread.

My I7 is burning up a little


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 7, 2010)

kabir94 said:
			
		

> I've joined about an hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WELL

Let's say you have a quad....

If you run one instance of it, it might be about 70.000keys per second per instance.
With two, it's 60.000 keys per instance, but 120000 keys per second total, giving an improvment as a result.


----------



## kabir94 (Feb 7, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> kabir94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, i now i'm on a quad (tecnically, 4 real cpu and 4 virtual cpu)
thanks for the explanation


----------



## Daku93 (Feb 7, 2010)

I' Running it on my Phenom II X4 955 @3.2GHz.
I have 4 Instances of it running. 70000keys/s each (280000 total)


----------



## swimmeringer (Feb 7, 2010)

Just replying to say I've personally contributed over 1 billion key checks. I guess for all those naysayers out there, we can look at it like this:

Either we use a fraction of our computer's processing power doing whatever waiting for someone to find the key, or we play the free lottery, and put all our computers to use, all while not inconveniencing us (well, most of us) in any way. It's all worth a try.


----------



## Arp1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sadly my computer's only getting 26308 Keys p/s, but my computers stats are pretty bad ... Pentium, CPU 3.00GHz 1 GB of RAM. Also could watching Media Center affect the Keys p/s?


----------



## grimtooth (Feb 7, 2010)

giant fail is giant.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 7, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> Also could watching Media Center affect the Keys p/s?


Yes, yes it could (and does, especially if you are watching TV via a Tuner)...  Watching TV by using a TV Tuner is probably the worst that MediaCenter can do to affect it... (especially if it's HD)


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 7, 2010)

grimtooth said:
			
		

> giant fail is giant.



What's "fail"?


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 7, 2010)

Mods, Post a link to this thread in the front page news to spread the word. Imagine if we had each Temper running an instance of Brutey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'd be be done in no time. Anyone that that has accounts on other DS Scene sites, make a thread and post a link to this thread. Try not to reupload the program, if we keep it centered in one place (this thread & asiekierka's page) it'll work much better.


----------



## Daku93 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say, that I allready got over 2.2Billion Keys tested


----------



## gamerjr (Feb 7, 2010)

palasx said:
			
		

> Look before you start reading, i'm sorry. its gonna get heated, im gonna get mad, please be an adult and dont take it personally. I hate bad math, its my problem, its one of those pet peeves that just, ooooooh....right up the freaking wall! You're not an idiot, mistakes happen, blah blah blah.
> 
> that being said, jesus freaking christ CMON!
> 
> ...


Well I did the same math but instead i took the world population at 30,000  so here is my go at it.
Current population approx. (6,800,000,000 * 30,000 KPS * 60 * 60 * 24 * 365.25) / 2^127 = after 1 year
0.000000000000000037% of all combinations found
BUT WAIT! we can double that because we know the first digit.
so actually after 1 year 0.000000000000000075%
And  100/(small number above)= 1321433520000000000 years if every person born currently ran a computer at 30000 Kps.... Someone check my math but im not quite sure.If anyone wants i can factor in the increase of speed of computer and the increase of population over time and maybe we can cut off a couple trillion years and also include humans dying in 6 billion years due to the sun blowing up so unless luck is on our side this is not the meathod.

6 Billion for the sun blowing up/ 1321433520000000000 leaves only a 0.000000045 percent chance of finding it before the end of the human race.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 7, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> I'm running it on my PC having a 3GHz processor(never knew).
> So what does this do.and where does it get the keys from.
> *I can procees 25000 keys per sec
> 
> ...



I can process 50,000 - 70,000 keys p/s


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Feb 7, 2010)

Where can I find some more information about the key in particular? I understand that the fixed block size is 128-bit, what about the actual key size though, is that 128-bit as well? Documentation would be sexy. Also no offense to my fellow GBAtempers, but is there another forum somewhere where people are actually attempting to crack the  encryption? I believe I might have some fresh ideas.


----------



## MicroChip123 (Feb 7, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> MicroChip123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Or we could just get lucky!

Or someone needs to extract the key from the hardware.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 7, 2010)

MicroChip123 said:
			
		

> Or we could just get lucky!
> 
> Or someone needs to extract the key from the hardware.


Extracting the key is the easy way out, we obviously need to rely on luck!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 7, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> MicroChip123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow, I doubt it's as easy as just "extracting the key" from the hardware.  We'd've had more people figure it out by now, if that were the case, right...?  Come on, there's gotta be an easier way of this.


----------



## gamerjr (Feb 8, 2010)

We would actually have a better chance at either asking Nintendo nicely or suing them...  Who wants to try? I actually tempted to send a E-Mail to their DSi support about it.


----------



## grimtooth (Feb 8, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> grimtooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you don't have to be a math genius to know what's "fail".


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think this thread is trashed with negative remarks left and right :\


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 8, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> I think this thread is trashed with negative remarks left and right :\


yeah but its something to do i don't believe in a chance in hell this will work but im still running it on my pc


----------



## Maat (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know if this helps or not...but i know a good API that has a lot of criptographic functions already made. I used the RSA one, but i know it has the AES, maybe it's faster than the one used now..

http://www.bouncycastle.org/csharp/

I hope that someone see it.


----------



## obijuan (Feb 8, 2010)

After checking about 10 billion keys I'm dropping out.  Can you please add the 2 other bits?  Seriously, how can we trust a guy that claims to have the key and then going on some kind of power trip throwing two bits our way.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 8, 2010)

obijuan said:
			
		

> After checking about 10 billion keys I'm dropping out.  Can you please add the 2 other bits?  Seriously, how can we trust a guy that claims to have the key and then going on some kind of power trip throwing two bits our way.


sensing slight levels of hostility.
Most people will disregard postings of those with only 1 post; especially if it contains negativity.
Do well to maintain a positive attitude as much as you can(I know, it's hard to do that, with the internet being around and all :\)


----------



## obijuan (Feb 8, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> sensing slight levels of hostility.
> Most people will disregard postings of those with only 1 post; especially if it contains negativity.
> Do well to maintain a positive attitude as much as you can(I know, it's hard to do that, with the internet being around and all :\)


Sorry, just disappointing to hear we're throwing away so many keys on someone's word.  It is like playing the lottery I guess.  I'd feel better if I knew the winning number is in there even if the odds are close to impossible than if I were told that half the numbers were taken away with a good chance the winning number was deliberately taken out as well.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 8, 2010)

(Ignore)


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> I think i figured out the way to get the key via non-bruteforcing means.
> 
> 
> I'll be back with that later.


For real? Because that'd be great.
Anything to get DSiBrew started. (Oooh, the thoughts of an improved SNES emulator are so enticing...)


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, WinterMute told me the common key might only help piracy (you can't use it to encrypt things but you can use it to decrypt things, like DSiWare, in order to play them in a pirate way, but you don't even NEED THAT)

(Disregard)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> ...
> If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.


Reason enough for me to stop running Brutey. Thanks for letting us know though.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Oh, WinterMute told me the common key might only help piracy (you can't use it to encrypt things but you can use it to decrypt things, like DSiWare, in order to play them in a pirate way, but you don't even NEED THAT)
> 
> If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.



Well thanks for telling me that. Now I'm gonna go find someone who actually wants to find dsi homebrew and give it to the community.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2010)

DSi Homebrew AND CRACKED DSiWare


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Oh, WinterMute told me the common key might only help piracy (you can't use it to encrypt things but you can use it to decrypt things, like DSiWare, in order to play them in a pirate way, but you don't even NEED THAT)
> 
> If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.


Dude, why couldn't you have waited 785,000,000,000 years until you actually cracked the key before pissing people off like that?


----------



## grimtooth (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Oh, WinterMute told me the common key might only help piracy (you can't use it to encrypt things but you can use it to decrypt things, like DSiWare, in order to play them in a pirate way, but you don't even NEED THAT)
> 
> If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.


hehe, now that's pro trolling.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Oh, WinterMute told me the common key might only help piracy (you can't use it to encrypt things but you can use it to decrypt things, like DSiWare, in order to play them in a pirate way, but you don't even NEED THAT)
> 
> If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.


Uh, if the common key were found, forget the whole piracy bit, decrypting the files would mean decrypting the firmware, and thereby being able to find glitches exploits and vulnerabilities.

It's not like the common key would instantly enable homebrew but rather open the way to finding the way, right?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 8, 2010)

Douche said:
			
		

> If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.



Fuck this. I'm not running this shit anymore.


----------



## tyrran (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Oh, WinterMute told me the common key might only help piracy (you can't use it to encrypt things but you can use it to decrypt things, like DSiWare, in order to play them in a pirate way, but you don't even NEED THAT)
> 
> If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.



Do you even realize what you've done by saying that?
Let's take a look at the Wii for a moment, shall we? The exploit was found rather early on (all things considered) and was shared with the community as a whole. Was there some piracy? Absolutely. There are people who softmod their Wii purely for the pirating potential. But there are many, many more who simply run and enjoy the legal, free homebrew that is distributed evenly throughout the populous. The reason there is so much to choose from is that it flows (like spice) for all. If people had held on with an iron fist to the ways that the exploits was created and used, we would have a far, far more limited selection of ideas than we do now, and mod chips would still be a predominant factor in piracy ANYWAYS. Hell, most chips require zero wires nowadays, why even bother?
Flash carts are rampant right now, and it's foolish to say that even half of them are used strictly for homebrewing. The people who want to pirate on the DSi are doing just that, and that's it. Keeping this exploit under lock and key is only hampering the creative and legitimate community. The needs of the many should outweigh the needs of the few, and the many want to create wonder and art for the DSi. The few want to pirate and most can do that already! I personally think this elitist take on "I'm keeping the key for your own good" is demeaning to the entirety of the DSi community and is seriously backwards. You're not the Catholic Church, you can't decide who will be a sinner and who won't. Your proclamation has completely destroyed the integrity of this project. You sound like you've just made potentially hundreds of people into your own personal data miners for nothing. I am ashamed that I ever ran this program.
You did this.


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Oh, WinterMute told me the common key might only help piracy (you can't use it to encrypt things but you can use it to decrypt things, like DSiWare, in order to play them in a pirate way, but you don't even NEED THAT)
> 
> If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.



o well thats gonna get rid of about most of your people who run brutey too bad really was starting to gain some popularity
just class this under things that are lost on the gbatemp servers forever


----------



## CasperH (Feb 8, 2010)

Good job


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 8, 2010)

blitzer320 said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
What the fuck is wrong with all these fucking arrogant people on the scene?
First yasu, completely giving up support on any language that he finds sites with his software on, while his site is only in fucking japanese,
now someone who made a bruteforcer and thinks he found another way of finding the key, but not telling us. WHAT. THE. FUCK.
This project was gaining popularity and I honestly believed we had a chance to make it happen, but then it turns out that the dev is another one of those fucking arrogant, self-centered bastards.
I am now officialy removing Brutey from my pc, and I'd ask anyone who shares my opinion to do the same.
Last thing we need is a prick who tries to involve everyone in his project, then keeping the information to himself.


----------



## Langin (Feb 8, 2010)

guys I need to agree with this, he is right about Yasu and well that chance we find the key is very small!(maybe there is not any key!) but bruty slows down my pc and it freezes because brutey is like a virus, it uses all youre cpu and KABLAM yar pc freezes!


edit: WTF EVERYONE STOP RUNNING THIS! read this: QUOTE asiekierka


hO, WinterMute told me the common key might only help piracy (you can't use it to encrypt things but you can use it to decrypt things, like DSiWare, in order to play them in a pirate way, but you don't even NEED THAT)

If I find it, I'm not releasing it but I might, just might give you another bit.

it can even stop us so why continue this project? 

edit: woo size is very big hmp that will take some notice!


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, also, just think of what the HackMii folks could do with it!  DSiBrew Channel!!  ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Although, I do wonder how the exploit will be exploited...  Something like BannerBomb?  That, or a picture on the SD card, in my mind, are the only feasible ways of doing it...   or a DSiShop hack using the Nintendo Wi-Fi Dongle, but almost no one has/uses it...


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 8, 2010)

If we find the key through Brutey, i'm releasing it!


----------



## blitzer320 (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> No, don't get me wrong!
> 
> If we find the key through Brutey, i'm releasing it!
> 
> If I find the key via other means, I'm not sure what I'll do.



i think its too late the damage may already be done
noone will believe you now because they'll think you just want to keep people using brutey sorry dude


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 8, 2010)

(Ignore.)


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 8, 2010)

I think you're really over-reacting here.
Remember, a lot of people here are just spoiled and want to use your findings for their own selfish reasons, piracy or homebrew.

I understand if you're wary about the possibility of piracy from the disclosure of the common key, but all things considering, it may be the way to finding that one critical exploit, to making the DSi Homebrew Channel.

A lot of people remained interested in the project, even when confronted with the inevitability of finding the key by bruteforce practically impossible.

And remember, if you don't, someone else will.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> blitzer320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like look what YOU've done. You did this to yourself. Also, if you even want to have a remote chance of finding the key, you might be better off getting the server up and running again.
And why would you not release the key if you find it by yourself? You culd be the hero of the dsibrew community! Think of the fame, the power, the chicks
Seriously, if you stop being selfish and just release the key if you find it, I'll get Brutey back and even advise it to other people through other community sites that I'm on.
But please, homebrew is all about being open. Please don't butcher that ideal.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I think you're really over-reacting here.
> Remember, a lot of people here are just spoiled and want to use your findings for their own selfish reasons, piracy or homebrew.
> 
> I understand if you're wary about the possibility of piracy from the disclosure of the common key, but all things considering, it may be the way to finding that one critical exploit, to making the DSi Homebrew Channel.
> ...



MMMmmmm--hmmm...

Y'know, I might consider restarting the server, but as everyone said, even if we're running at 7 trillion keys per second, it'll still take a million years.

Also who knows if loopy/Normmatt are telling the truth?

EDIT: Okay, server up, also you can just check asciinet.ath.cx:8080/keys.dat where it stores all the keys claimed to be working


----------



## CasperH (Feb 8, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're too late, everyone has removed it already

EDIT: yay, 600 posts


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 8, 2010)

" ...If I find it, I'm *not* releasing it but I might, just *might* give you another bit. "

....Dude.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I first was running this program to help you, but if your going to keep the key for your selfish reasons.. screw it, i'm going back to my hack.


*EDIT:* Like my avatar? lol


----------



## Intranet (Feb 8, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> " ...If I find it, I'm *not* releasing it but I might, just *might* give you another bit. "
> 
> ....Dude....
> 
> ...



+1. I really don't undertsand this whole "give you a bit" of the key mentality. When the Wii's common key was released & then the twilight hack, it was happy days for all, homebrew channel came out & there was an easy way to simply load up homebrew. This same situation can happen for the DSi.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 8, 2010)

Yup, I was about to run it again but if you are going to be selfish and not release the key than hell with it.

I don't even have a DSi, I just want to help out a bit and you just ruined it.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's what you do, huge fontsize; apologize, update 1st post as well, or just nuke the thread and start over XD


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Feb 8, 2010)

I FUCKING LOL'D


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 9, 2010)

Intranet said:
			
		

> c0d3wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... I can't even believe I supported this guy. He must have known that the DSi common key could be used for piracy as well as homebrew, but to keep it for himself? Wow....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like I'm taking this program off of all of my computers. Can you say SHIFT + DELETE?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait.  So this entire thing has been nothing but a damn hoax?


----------



## Mr.Guy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, what a jackass. 10 billion keys done and that's what you have to say? Fuck you.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 9, 2010)

The program stores the key on the machine that finds it, in addition to his server.  Whoever found it will be able to release it.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, let's hope.

Gee, he's really not gonna release it, huh?

Well... what's the point?

I'm mildly disappointed now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whoever finds the key, please release it. There's really nothing you can get out of hoarding it.


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah ive stopped runing it now, cbf with asshats


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 9, 2010)

Come on guys. Calm down. I do agree that asiekierka is being a selfish fucker, but that's human. We all have some sort of "ill" karma in us. Give him a chance to say sorry...


----------



## tsuna (Feb 9, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Come on guys. Calm down. I do agree that asiekierka is being a selfish fucker, but that's human. We all have some sort of "ill" karma in us. Give him a chance to say sorry...


well said i completely agree with you, even the selfish fucker part. and another thing  DAMN THATS SOME BADASS TROLLING SKILLZ


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tsuna_fish said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense guys, but what good would a "sorry" do now that we know his true motives? He may apologize, but that won't stop him from taking the key for himself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just let this topic die.....


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

I KNEW THIS WOULD HAPPEN.

BECAUSE YOU STICK TO ONE THING AND NEVER READ ANYTHING ELSE.

...I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE RAM TRACE METHOD, NOT BRUTEY!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 9, 2010)

RAM trace method sounds hard and you prolly wont get much out of it but i do think you should maybe ATLEAST tell the *top* devs on the market, the common key (You know....Normmatt, HackMii, darthvader etc.)


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

so your trying to get the key via ram and via brutey too


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually, i was planning to share it with Normmatt, Kraln and Team Twiizers.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 9, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> so your trying to get the key via ram and via bruty too


Sounds like some one is working hard for us.


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 9, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> I KNEW THIS WOULD HAPPEN.
> 
> BECAUSE YOU STICK TO ONE THING AND NEVER READ ANYTHING ELSE.
> 
> ...I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE RAM TRACE METHOD, NOT BRUTEY!


Whoa bro, calm down. Don't deal with insults with more insults....


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

I would use the RAM trace method if I had the 10GB RAM trace.

...But I don't.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

yum yum 10gb of ram


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 9, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> yum yum 10gb of ram


why do you need 10gb of ram?


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

so i could run a windows server and play games at the same time


----------



## m3rox (Feb 9, 2010)

Curious, when a key is checked on my machine, is it one that hasn't already been checked by another machine?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 9, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Curious, when a key is checked on my machine, is it one that hasn't already been checked by another machine?


Yes, when you start brutey you are assigned a key that has not yet been tested.
Each block you complete is reported back to the server.

By the way, I noticed 4chan discussing this program, they made a point that this program was pretty slow as it was coded in C# or something, and that it could be like 10 times faster if it was coded in C++? Does that sound right?


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 9, 2010)

yea c++ is so much better


----------



## Intranet (Feb 9, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because that's the size of the dump HackMii got when they ran a RAM trace on the DSi here: http://hackmii.com/2009/09/dsi-ram-hax/
HackMii themselves haven't posted any common key (or exploits) from this dump so I slightly doubt that asiekierka will find it but good luck to him.

From the HackMii post:
"In some ways, this is similar to what happened with the Wii — fiddling with the RAM gave us much greater insight into how the system worked, but it still took several months of dedicated reverse-engineering before we had a usable exploit. Maybe this one will be faster, or maybe Nintendo will have learned a thing or two from their previous mistakes."


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 9, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> yea c++ is so much better




If there is no openCl client this discussion is futile ...


----------



## tyrran (Feb 9, 2010)

Look, this whole snafu comes down like this:

There was a program that gave a glimmer of hope, and yea, we were all rejoicing.

Then the person behind it wanted to try something different on the side, maybe to expedite the entire process.

The person *really* should have just kept their mouth shut, did the project or at least talked about it in a different thread. The moment "I'm not sharing the key" was uttered, that was the end.

It doesn't matter what was meant behind what was said, it was timing and placement. And the fact remains that for about 96 hours, people have been running this program day and night to try and help the community, and it came across like asiekierka was being a glory hog. I'm sorry I snapped, but until the moment of clarity about 12 posts ago, everyone thought the same thing, and now the project is shot to hell.

As much as it pains me to say this, we need to start from square one, maybe on the same project, but from a different team leader. Really, from a different program (C++ seems to be thrown around a lot). 

Even if it would have taken another few millennia, this gave people hope, and it was taken away from them. We gotta start over.

Please consider locking the topic.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, we can still use the data gathered from this attempt, we have a list of over a trillion keys we know won't work.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 9, 2010)

Well you missed the boat completely. This project didn't start with Asie. It started with WBL3000 and it was a long time ago as well.

On the bruteforcer people would have gotten a file in the directory they are running the program from, if they found the key.

The amount of keys found now is trivial , since it will take many months this method used by Asie is not random the other client would have had better odds at that of finding the key. But both programs have one thing in common they are way to slow even if 100% of the 40K people registered on here ran it 100% of the time it could take years.

The drama didn't help.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Well, we can still use the data gathered from this attempt, we have a list of over a trillion keys we know won't work.


where is said list? good luck getting it


----------



## updowners (Feb 9, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the first post?


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

"The end is the end," -my friend tyler


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 9, 2010)

It doesn't seem to be possible to download the keys.dat file though since it's being continually overwritten.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

asiekierka, could i have your "servdo.php" file? (http://asciinet.ath.cx:8080/servdo.php), Thanks!


----------



## Intranet (Feb 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> It doesn't seem to be possible to download the keys.dat file though since it's being continually overwritten.



Afaik, the keys.dat file is where any keys that work will be held, not a file that holds all the keys.
Thus far its 0 bytes so I guess no one has found the right key...


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

FIVE FACTS:

1. I'm the age of Jason Hannon.
2. I'm apparently treated the same as Jason Hannon, which is therefore not a surprise.
3. I will publish the servdo.php file soon.
4. I am going to share the keys because in addition to sending them to the server you also get a local copy on your machine, so what's the point in not sharing?
5. Source is available so you can always examine it if you don't believe me.

EDIT: 6. A part of it (variable names changed so you can't hax me so well):


```
$a1d = $_GET["blid"];
$a2d = $_GET["unid"];
if(isset($_GET["mk"]))
{
ÂÂÂÂ$lolmykey = $_GET["mk"];
ÂÂÂÂ$kk = fopen("keys.dat","a");
ÂÂÂÂfwrite($lolmykey,$kk,16);
ÂÂÂÂfclose($kk);
}
```


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

Your 12? Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gimme some for the minors that all the old people call "little kids", but actually can do stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* lol


----------



## Intranet (Feb 9, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> FIVE FACTS:
> 
> 1. I'm the age of Jason Hannon.
> 2. I'm apparently treated the same as Jason Hannon, which is therefore not a surprise.
> 4. I am going to share the keys because in addition to sending them to the server you also get a local copy on your machine, so what's the point in not sharing?



I have two questions: Who's Jason Hannon? (There were a few on my google search...) & if you find the key by yourself, you will not share it? (either with anyone &/or the general public). Personally, I don't see the difference - if the common key is found, it has been found & hence should be shared for everyone (including the finder) to benefit. 

The whole reason anyone wants homebrew is to delimit any given device from the device manufacturer's rules thus allowing us all to create & enjoy programs that otherwise would not happen. If Nintendo had made the device with community homewbrew in mind, we wouldn't be trying to crack the common key right now - there wouldn't be any need. But as they have we need to act as a community to brake down the barriers they put up. & therefore any progress we make should be shared with all & then others can try to further that progress.

... Well that's how I see it anyways


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Do I have to repeat for the 42nd time that I WILL share that common key if I find it?

Also, the speed is too slow anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Jason Hannon == c0d3wiz / the guy with the SD card hack


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

Intranet said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aka flipnoteman12
(creator of the sd card hack & http://dsibrew.zxq.net/)


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Also, 1 trillion is the amount of keys needed for a 30-bit key, and the amount grows exponentially (each new bit needs twice as much work)


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

asiekierka, you can pm me the servdo.php code, i won't hack you, i just need that for the project..


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> asiekierka, you can pm me the servdo.php code, i won't hack you, i just need that for the project..


Not really, because I don't want this project to get de-centralized... I want all our efforts to be focused in 1 place, not more...


----------



## luke_c (Feb 9, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Do I have to repeat for the 42nd time that I WILL share that common key if I find it?
> 
> Also, the speed is too slow anyway
> 
> ...


Fixed for accuraccy.
Also, showing your age now after all this is a pretty stupid thing to do as your just going to get even more shit now like the other 12 year old tard.
Kids will be kids I suppose.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty please?


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

I won't deal with any further flaming on me again.

Should that happen again, the server goes down without any further notice.


----------



## Intranet (Feb 9, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> Intranet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, hehe. Sorry c0d3wiz! Wow, DSi SD card hack, I'd never heard of that one before (only hack I knew of was the save game hack) - thanks for the link.

Also, asiekierka - my comment above was a general statement, not intended to be pointed directly at you or anyone else


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the double post...

Dude, go back to the SD Card hack thread, i told my age there too.
and asiekierka has already shown what 12 year old "tards" can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my sd card hack is gunna show the whole *world* what 12 year old "tards" can do


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually, I'm one year older.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, 13 year old "tards"


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Also I've noticed your post quality is slightly lower than mine. One hint is that, in questions, you use "can you" and not "you can", for example.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

Whoops, my fingers were typing faster then my brain was processing.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Also I've noticed your post quality is slightly lower than mine. One hint is that, in questions, you use "can you" and not "you can", for example.


Another difference is that you can produce working code, while I still have to see something by c0d3wiz, except lots of void promises of "1337 h4x0rr1ng".


----------



## tyrran (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone else see a weird romance blooming here between our two resident jailbait posters? Man, this thread has EVERYTHING.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll see soon enough


----------



## raulpica (Feb 9, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, I love being proven wrong


----------



## luke_c (Feb 9, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't call asierka a tard, I called you one.
And your SD card hack will show the world how to fake a SD card hack.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

c0d3wiz, if you release your SD card hack in any working form, I'm going to tell you you're not a "tard" and give you servdo.php in its entirety.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not going to get in over my head, but *as of now*, the sd card hack is continuing, and there will be a release, i just don't know when.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**NOTE:* the *AS OF NOW*


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh right.

Your deadline for showing anything working is *1 month*.

And remember, that's a *lot* for a person of your type, a 1337 h4x0r1ng m1n0r.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

1 month? depends.. i'm still figuring out things..

*EDIT:* i go by Jason.


----------



## Langin (Feb 9, 2010)

We need to trust a random person? prove it! give a sample or a MOVIE where we can see its real! but I still dont believe anything till its proven!


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 9, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> We need to trust a random person? prove it! give a sample or a MOVIE where we can see its real! but I still dont believe anything till its proven!



Actually, Jason, the only ways you can prove it is:
1. Release something working
2. Show a video with a DSi-only feature controlled via homebrew with no cartridge on.

Though #2 can be faked.


----------



## Langin (Feb 9, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 thats what I meant!


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 9, 2010)

The best way to prove a hack working would be a live webcam demonstration, with actual real time response to a chat to prove that it is not fake.

You know, guy in chat says "repeat me: chickenbutt" and guy on video says chickenbutt or writes it somewhere.
Then you get some more people to do it to ensure that the first person was not just a rehearsed actor.


----------



## dirty_harry (Feb 9, 2010)

I will sacrifice a sma...

Wait I wont do that, because neither of these attempts will bear fruit. You can PM spam me with hateful "I told you so"s if they do work. Which they wont.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 9, 2010)

tyrran said:
			
		

> Anyone else see a weird romance blooming here between our two resident jailbait posters? Man, this thread has EVERYTHING.


A shame they're both male though. If they'd been female my only request'd be PICS OR GTFO!


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 9, 2010)

1. How does the program know you got the right key
2. Will the person who found the key get recognition
3. How long did it take to get the DS's Key to enable homebrew and stuff


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 9, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> 3. How long did it take to get the DS's Key?



Yeah, how long did it take? and what did they use to get it?

**NOTICE:* asiekierka, i am pretty good with PhotoShop, what do you think about me making brutey's logo?
Example(s):

http://searchy.zzl.org/brutey_logo_1.jpg


----------



## Thoob (Feb 9, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> 1. How does the program know you got the right key
> 2. Will the person who found the key get recognition
> 3. How long did it take to get the DS's Key to enable homebrew and stuff



1. No idea!
2. Probably.
3. The DS's key wasn't needed as flashcards are more of a "modchip" style use than a software exploit.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 9, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> 1. How does the program know you got the right key
> 2. Will the person who found the key get recognition
> 3. How long did it take to get the DS's Key to enable homebrew and stuff


1.I haven't got a clue
2.Knowing homebrew devs, no way.
3.I don't think DS phat/lite had a key.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 9, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> *1. How does the program know you got the right key*



LOL it's like the guy that wrote the program to keep calculating a horribly long equation that took XX number of years, then cried when it finished, because he forgot to add an output at the end.

Hmm... i don't remember if that's a joke, an actual story, or a mini-plot in a tv show or movie.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 9, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Gamer4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was to calculate pi to a million decimal places iirc.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 9, 2010)

Im looking forward to the SD Slot Hack!


----------



## cracker (Feb 9, 2010)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was from Hitler finds the end of Pi and forgets to save the file.

Also the DS/Lite does use keys for accessing the DS functionality but nothing is totally encrypted like the DSi


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2010)

I remember reading up about the history of DS homebrew on this site.
http://www.ndshb.com/modules.php?name=Cont...page&pid=40

In particular, I think this section on page 6 will interest this you lot.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cracking the NDS game encryption Again, as with everything else, people said the game encryption could not be cracked and the topic was a waste of time. It was discussed for a while and made up numbers were saying it would take decades to crack. I was saying it could be cracked in 10 seconds.. it just needs 1 lucky guess.
> 
> Well, DarkFader took on the challenge and created a small application that would allow the community to create a global cracking attack. On top of that, it became a brute force contest, as the application would report back PC horsepower to a website for anyone to take a look at.
> 
> ...



And FYI, this same NoPass method is what lead to the creation of the first Slot-1 only device, the R4, if I recall correctly.
Interesting read huh? Maybe if you read it all the way through, you'll find something very helpful to our means...after all, those who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 10, 2010)

...I wish I could help.
My internet has a retarded bandwidth policy that shuts it of when I use it to much.





Good luck guys.


----------



## Sephi (Feb 10, 2010)

o0ICE0o said:
			
		

> ...I wish I could help.
> My internet has a retarded bandwidth policy that shuts it of when I use it to much.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think this program uses more than a few kilobits a day. Surely your bandwidth isn't that limited.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 10, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> o0ICE0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...In that case, 
EDIT: 52500 keys p/s


----------



## ether2802 (Feb 10, 2010)

what the poll says about this...?? can it be done like this or not...??


----------



## Normmatt (Feb 10, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I remember reading up about the history of DS homebrew on this site.
> http://www.ndshb.com/modules.php?name=Cont...page&pid=40
> 
> In particular, I think this section on page 6 will interest this you lot.
> ...



That is the biggest load of bullshit I've heard heard. The DS cart encryption was cracked by disassembling the DS firmware and bios files which contain all the required information to encrypt and decrypt a game.


----------



## cracker (Feb 10, 2010)

Theoretically it can be done either as an individual effort or a group of clients.

It's probably been said before in this thread... I wonder if it is worth the hit that the program takes in order to stay inside the bounds of what hasn't been searched over the random search....


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 10, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cracked up at Normmatt's response!


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 10, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> I've heard heard.


What?


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 10, 2010)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> all of you must face it, if your not Asian or one of those hackmii people give up on hacking the DSi.


...or you could just help. 
:|
EDIT:
can we get some other forums involved with this?
example:
facepunch.com
4-chan

We could speed this up considerably.


----------



## CYatta (Feb 10, 2010)

Let's do this.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 10, 2010)

1. The official logo of brutey is the ascii-art title.
2. 4chan already knows.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> That is the biggest load of bullshit I've heard heard. The DS cart encryption was cracked by disassembling the DS firmware and bios files which contain all the required information to encrypt and decrypt a game.


So that website was all just lies then?

Well, shit.


----------



## tyrran (Feb 10, 2010)

o0ICE0o said:
			
		

> sonic32136 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right, let's get 4chan involved. I've been wondering when I'm going to finally have a working exploit to see Pikachu getting violated by Grape Ape, and these fine gentlemen will get us to that goal!

Seriously though, if they actually help, brilliant.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2010)

Like he said, 4Chan already noticed.
Their technology board /g/ discussed the brutey thing.


----------



## tyrran (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright, I know that I've been hot and cold on this project before, so please withhold sarcasm until I finish with this post.

Just in a show of trying to get the community more active, has anyone contacted certain websites to see if they will couple the Brutey program with the backups they distribute? Certain websites such as -snip- etc. are very active and see a lot of potential supporters daily that might not be aware of this project. Even if they just start bundling it with future releases, there are potentially tens of thousands of downloads for certain games, so...just saying.

Alright, fire away.


----------



## cracker (Feb 10, 2010)

No sarcasm here but a straightforward reply. If those sites were to advertise the bruteforce software then it would have Nintendo going after the writers and users of the software (if they aren't already) and I could very well see them using it in civil and criminal suits in the future as undeniable proof that it was only for piracy use and homebrew was just an excuse.


----------



## tyrran (Feb 10, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Something logical.



That...is an excellent point. Dammit. I know this project is being spread as fast as possible but I really thought this may have been the golden ticket to spread this without a viral impact. Welp, back to the drawing board and just telling people. Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm still wondering whether to turn it off as:
1) This won't help homebrew, as Twiizers said.
2) I don't want to get a $1.5 million fine or something.
3) We can use our machines' horsepower for something else.
4) THIS *WON'T HELP HOMEBREW*. WinterMute said, the guy behind one of the DSi savegame exploits AFAIK.

Also he's putting up a way for us to run homebrew on the DSi with the savegame-ploit.

So our jorb (yes, jorb) is useless.


----------



## Langin (Feb 10, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> I'm still wondering whether to turn it off as:
> 1) This won't help homebrew, as Twiizers said.
> 2) I don't want to get a $1.5 million fine or something.
> 3) We can use our machines' horsepower for something else.
> ...




pm´d the guy from the exploit, I asked to him if I could be beta tester, he thinks I am going to steal his code... lol I even dont know which code he was talking about!(I think the common key) but I even dont know what to do with it! but well I hope team twiizers will find something! I even dont know how to find it!?


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 10, 2010)

at this very second that program is at 1,841,316,233,216 keys! so we have almost reached 2 trillion keys


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 10, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> I'm still wondering whether to turn it off as:
> 1) This won't help homebrew, as Twiizers said.
> 2) I don't want to get a $1.5 million fine or something.
> 3) We can use our machines' horsepower for something else.
> ...



Basically you can turn it off , the clients are way to slow for any serious work. You being in an eastern european country means most likely they wont go after you if you are able to use non linkable resources.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 10, 2010)

"non linkable resources"?


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 10, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You saying this, doesn't really makes it worth for you to be a beta tester..
What did you wanted to test? The common key?
Ofcourse he wasn't talking about the common key, prolly the code of the piece of "software" he made to make the exploit happen.


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 10, 2010)

Would Nintendo be able to change the firmware after you find the right key so you it wouldn't be able to use the one you found anymore and you would have to find another key,


----------



## tyrran (Feb 10, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> Would Nintendo be able to change the firmware after you find the right key so you it wouldn't be able to use the one you found anymore and you would have to find another key,



There's actually a lot of speculation that the "phantom firmware" updates that people have been receiving over the past couple of weeks are doing just that. So, good news, if you're running 1.4 but have decided to do one of these "invisible updates" there's a chance you've screwed yourself out of being eligible.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2010)

I was thinking, it's possible that there are multiple sets of common keys divided by region.

What I mean is, we may only be discovering the method of decrypting european DSi software, or maybe american software, it's possible.


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't turn this project off please; just look to my arguments:
1) DSi homebrews doesn't exist at this time, despite DSi exists for 1.5 years
2) We don't know really if one day, there will have homebrews on DSi, because there's no reliable source of that, all that we read can be some fakes, because nothing has been released
3) DSi homebrews would be great, in order to use the *video camera*, the *SD Slot*, the *Wpa ressources*, *AND THE BETTER CPU OF DSI*
4) If the DSi is hacked, linker will change because the micro-sd slot will just disepear: t*here will have more space to put something else than a Micro-SD slot* (I think a Gyro-Sensor for instance) : There will be homebrews for all using the gyro-sensor !
6) *We don't know that, if the key is found, the DSi will be hacked.*
7) Piracy already exists with linkers, this is not a news, but *it will not change anything, what is done is done (linkers).*

Sorry for my bad English; *I really hope that this project will NOT stop*, if it stop, never the DSi will be hacked !!! 

*Don't forget it ! We run homebrews on DSMode not in DSIMode !!!!*


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 10, 2010)

1) After writing Brutey I found out the common key won't help homebrew at all, it will only make piracy WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY easier
2) DSi homebrew is already there, we just have to make a 4k app to load an app from the SD card, and WinterMute is doing that.
3) But the common key allows DSiWare piracy!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 10, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> 1) After writing Brutey I found out the common key won't help homebrew at all, it will only make piracy WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY easier
> 2) DSi homebrew is already there, we just have to make a 4k app to load an app from the SD card, and WinterMute is doing that.
> 3) But the common key allows DSiWare piracy!



1) It's easy enough to do piracy now.
2) Like shidenyu said, if we can hack the dsi we can take advantage of its better features the ds doesn't have. We can have better homebrew games (Which will be easy to distribute) and so I think piracy is just something that comes out of it. The wii has piracy, but so what? Does anyone really feel bad if someone gets their games for free? It's childish to stop something like this just because it will be abused. You can ignore that if it matters.


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 10, 2010)

Even piracy exists, homebrews have the priority after all !
We don't know if what WinterMute says is true ! We have to continues untill there are DSi Homebrews.

There is a whole community arround that, don't give up please, we are all here, thanks to you !


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 10, 2010)

WinterMute? WinterMute is the guy who self-created devkitPro!

WITHOUT HIM, ONLY THE TOP NERDS WOULD BE ABLE TO CODE FOR THE DS

jerks


1) Also, if it's easy enough to do DSi Piracy now, then the common key is useless.

2) DSi-MODE HOMEBREW IS ALREADY BLEEPING THERE, CAN'T YOU JUST USE THE SAVEGAME EXPLOIT

EDIT: Btw, the savegame exploit is released.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 10, 2010)

Who's this WinterMute guy?


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 10, 2010)

The guy behind devkitPro and the first public DSi-mode exploit.

EDIT: devkitPro is the unofficial SDK for the DS, GBA, PSP and GP2X, if you didn't know

EDIT 2: If you didn't know then you couldn't make an SD hack in any way imaginable.


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 10, 2010)

Great, if the save game exploit works fine, Brutey become useless, BUT the save exploit by WinterMute (alias Davejmurphy) is useless because it has been released since last august : it doesn't work anymore and it allows little code to be injected !!! It's useless; and even it works, we'll not be able to modify the DSifirmware (to use their menu, to modify their apps, *TO MAKE A NEW FLASHME * FOR DSi !!!!!!

It's obvious:
1) The actual save exploit doesn't works fine, and is useless
2) Brutey has more chance to UNLOCK power of DSi (i don't know the word).

Don't waste all our hope, please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*[edit] HEY !! I was running Brutey for hours, and the nomber of key doubled suddently !!! Maybe... it's the same with everyone, and with the time, it will rise exponentially  !!! *


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 10, 2010)

I know what devkitPro is, just not this WinterMute guy.

EDIT: I've heard of this SaveGame exploit, but i haven't put in research in it. What is it?


----------



## House Spider (Feb 10, 2010)

The hacked save forces DSi Mode, nobody knows how to use it.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 10, 2010)

Links, videos, pictures, anything? i want to see this "SaveGame Exploit"


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 10, 2010)

It has been released in last august: http://github.com/WinterMute/CookHack
But it's useless


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry, but i couldn't resist


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 10, 2010)

It's NOT useless!

There IS little space because it's meant for ASM programmers that could make a "bootstrap" app to load homebrew off the SD card.

Just like boot0 is the first step in loading Wii firmware, the savegame bootstrap would be the first step to run homebrew on the DSi!


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 10, 2010)

BUT NOT to unlock the ability of modding the firmware (a new Flashme !!!!) !!!!!


----------



## Langin (Feb 10, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea you see I am not so good with this stuff, I ll give it a try!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 10, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> 1) After writing Brutey I found out the common key won't help homebrew at all, it will only make piracy WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY easier
> 2) DSi homebrew is already there, we just have to make a 4k app to load an app from the SD card, and WinterMute is doing that.
> 3) But the common key allows DSiWare piracy!



Pirating on the DS is easy enough as it is.  You can't really make it easier.  All it'd do is allow us to run DSiMode games.  And there aren't many of those anyway.  And who really cares about DSiWare piracy?  It's DSiWare.  Not a big deal.  And too few people actually have a DSi on here(them and their precious GBA games on a DS.  Play them on a GBA, dang it!) for it to really make a difference in pirating them, since DSiWare will NOT work on anything but a DSi.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 10, 2010)

This will help homebrew far more than piracy, the only type of piracy it will affect is DSiware and possible decryption so better dumps of DSi Enhanced games.


----------



## tyrran (Feb 11, 2010)

Fact is, of all the DS games released in the past 18 months, there have only been 34 official games that were officially DSi enhanced. Of those 34, I believe 31 of them can still be played as long as you don't mind not being able to take your own photo. DSi ware is very cool, but let's break things down there as well:
Nearly everyone who owns a DSi was given 1000 free points to get some titles, so that helped cover a majority of what they wanted.
At between 2-8 dollars a piece (US) most people, if they were *desperate* for a title, went ahead and bought a point card (lowest amount 20US$) and now have leftover points.
Some of the most interesting DSi titles were released on either the iPhone, the PC or both before (no offense).
It's not an overly saturated market.

If the main reason behind giving up on this project is "STOP TEH PYRITES" then you're a blatant idiot and there's no two ways about it. It's like insisting on ordering diet coke with your Value Meal to stop gaining weight: you're barely making a dent in the problem. The minor shadow of evil is far, far outweighed by the staggering possibility of true DSi mode homebrew.

People with way more coding experience and skill have been trying to use WinterMute's hack since August. You've been talking like he was "about to release it" and only now realize it's already out. If Case couldn't figure out WinterMute, you sure as hell can't figure out what to do with the hack.

Now, if you want to just admit that the project is bigger than you expected and you've lost hope, that's fine. Sad, but I accept that.

Good luck cowboy.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 11, 2010)

Asiekierka, I'm afraid you've created a monster. 

Good luck, dude.


----------



## Intranet (Feb 11, 2010)

Asiekierka, I just wanted to point out that if we had the common key it *would* help homebrew as well as piracy. Although common key != DSi mode homebrew or piracy, further work will have to be done (afaik). Simply because with the common key the DSi system menu can be decrypted, then an exploit to allow homebrew installation needs to be found. But without the common key it makes homebrew installation harder. 
Also WiiWare & Virtual Console files need to be signed with the truncha bug to be ran on a Wii & hence some similar setup will be needed for DSiWare (I assume) & hence finding the common key may enable people to download DSi Ware, but not run it. Not trying to convince you of anything, just don't want you thinking common key only brings about piracy when it can also help homebrew.

R.I.P Brutey?


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 11, 2010)

Umm... wow.... idk what to think...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 11, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> Umm... wow.... idk what to think...


I do.

Server is down, guess what that means?


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 11, 2010)

I know, but why did brutey come to this fate?

*EDIT:* No its not, Look.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Feb 11, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> I know, but why did brutey come to this fate?
> 
> *EDIT:* No its not, Look.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> *USE THIS TO GET DSi HOMEBREW FASTER!*
> 
> *THE KEY WILL BE RELEASED.*



Does this mean it was found?


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 11, 2010)

XP crashed while installing updates.

While I was sleeping.

It's back up.

Nothing happened.

But I'm still considering pulling the plug for good.


----------



## cracker (Feb 11, 2010)

Man this thread should be locked til the key is found due to retarded posts (apologies to retarded ppl). Everyone just quit posting stupid replies that add to the fray and run the client if you want to help. Otherwise just go somewhere else to troll.


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 11, 2010)

woohoo almost 2 trillion 1,941,157,445,632 keys!


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 11, 2010)

Next 3 trillion, then 4, 5, 6, 7.. AND BOOM! DSi common key! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...in your dreams....


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 11, 2010)

Pulling the plug happens Sunday.

Unless you can convince me not to.

Remember this WON'T help homebrew. AT ALL.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Pulling the plug happens Sunday.
> 
> Unless you can convince me not to.
> 
> Remember this WON'T help homebrew. AT ALL.


You're an idiot


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 11, 2010)

Why? This is impossible to happen realisticly!
1 week has passed and we ONLY have 2 billion.
That's far, far, far, farfarfarfar not enough.

Also I don't want Nintendo spying on me.


----------



## signz (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Why? This is impossible to happen realisticly!
> 1 week has passed and we ONLY have 2 billion.
> That's far, far, far, farfarfarfar not enough.
> 
> Also I don't want Nintendo spying on me.


You're a scared idiot


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Pulling the plug happens Sunday.
> 
> Unless you can convince me not to.
> 
> Remember this WON'T help homebrew. AT ALL.



glad to see u wasted everyones time


----------



## fristi (Feb 11, 2010)

fail.... just fail


----------



## SylvWolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Results of hacking the DSi:

Piracy: Won't be enhanced that much, only a few games with enhancements (mostly shovelware) and some DSiWare.

Homebrew: Access to cameras, native SD loading, and (most importantly IMO) access to extra RAM and CPU power.

Which one seems more beneficial?


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 11, 2010)

You are all idiots.
Homebrew in DSi camera/sd card/etc-access mode is already there! Someone just needs to make a small app that allows us all to use it!

And the common key doesn't allow us to inject code to the DSi!


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 11, 2010)

So... dsi common key = useless?!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2010)

This will enable us to decrypt firmware/dsiware which will REVEAL the possible exploits which are currently hidden behind the encryption.

Once team twiizlers or hackmii get the code they can use it to decrypt it and could discover how to do things which they cannot do today.

However, I doubt this program will get the code.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 11, 2010)

The common key just decrypts the firmware so it can be easier to find an exploit.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 11, 2010)

Team Twiizers and Hackmii said that it's better to leave the firmware decryption as a Ninty secret. THEY WON'T USE IT.

Also exploits are already found and released, just not used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: There are only around 2-3 PCs sending stuff to Brutey now... pulling the plug tomorrow, possibly.


----------



## signz (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Team Twiizers and Hackmii said that it's better to leave the firmware decryption as a Ninty secret. THEY WON'T USE IT.
> 
> Also exploits are already found and released, just not used!
> 
> ...


Maybe you should advertise Brutey to some more places and not only gbafail


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 11, 2010)

No, that's not the point.

I'm pulling the plug as the common key is useless.
Team Twiizers doesn't want it to be known/known publicly, either. Just like Nintendo's decryption/encryption methods.

Just NO.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Team Twiizers and Hackmii said that it's better to leave the firmware decryption as a Ninty secret. THEY WON'T USE IT.
> 
> Also exploits are already found and released, just not used!
> 
> ...


I would be bruteforcing more but I like to play games on Dolphin a lot.
Actually, having Brutey open for too long impacts overall performance until the system is rebooted as it is.

So, how many people did contributions peak at?


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So, how many people did contributions peak at?



Yeah, how many computers were using brutey before you went all syko and thinking about shutting it down?


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 11, 2010)

Around 50-60.
Couldn't really check.

But seriously, if someone else wants to host it then I'm ok with that, I will give him a copy of the database and all.

I don't want to be involved in this anymore.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to host it! give me a copy of the database and servdo.php and everything else, Thanks!

I would really be happy if a could host this amazing app! Thanks!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Why? This is impossible to happen realisticly!
> 1 week has passed and we ONLY have 2 billion.
> That's far, far, far, farfarfarfar not enough.
> 
> Also I don't want Nintendo spying on me.


I can safely say you have nothing to worry about. The absolute worst they will do is send you a cease and desist letter. Leaking a game a week early to the masses is one thing, ethical hacking/research is an entirely different thing.


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> I want to host it! give me a copy of the database and servdo.php and everything else, Thanks!
> 
> I would really be happy if a could host this amazing app! Thanks!



cool that you want to take over the app! then we run this app!


----------



## prowler (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> I don't want to be involved in this anymore.



AHAHAHA.
Then why start it in the first place?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> asiekierka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because he's apparently a complete idiot ho has no common sense?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 11, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> c0d3wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you really want to let a 12 year old take it over?


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why not lets give him a chance!


----------



## House Spider (Feb 11, 2010)

No I wouldn't let a 12 year old host my shit. (A bit Ironic, I know)


----------



## prowler (Feb 11, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. He lied about hacking the DSi
2. He is a complete idiot
3. No.
4. Another no.
5. Leave


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 11, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of server does it require?  If it just needs a base computer as a server, if someone tells me how to set this thing up, I can host it.  If it needs an actual internet server though, I can't help ._. I'd say let someone who's a bit older take it over.  Someone who's less prone to ragequitting it.


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well maybe he lies about his age(maybe I do) but just give him a chance to prove it, that he can run that server!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> 1. He lied about hacking the DSi
> 2. He is a complete idiot
> 3. No.
> 4. Another no.
> 5. Leave



I lol'd. 

Why does he want to host this if he already hacked the DSi? Just thought I'd point that out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I think this whole project is kinda a joke. If we get the common key this year with this method I will rip off my left testicle. That's a bet.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok then.

Also if you don't want a 12-year-old to host this, I can't either, lol

but i will


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Ok then.
> 
> Also if you don't want a 12-year-old to host this, I can't either, lol
> 
> but i will



Make up your mind.  Are you going to keep hosting it or not!?


----------



## House Spider (Feb 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, you won't get laid. Rip out a kidney instead.


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 11, 2010)

WE DONT RELLY KNOW IF THIS WILL TAKE A LONG TIME, so, we have to continue; please, let this project live one more week, please !!!
Don't release the code, keep it, or there'll be a lot of it, with several networks, and it will take a lot of time !! So, continue just a little to see, and then, just decide.

We can discover the code today, or tomorrow, but I think it will come soon.
Don't forget that WinterMute released his work 8 months ago, and nothing happened - because of the firmware 1.4 I think; YOU'R project, is the last one, and it must survive, please.

Don't do that for you, do that for us, altogether we have the power ! (sry for the limited vocabulary xD)


----------



## prowler (Feb 11, 2010)

shideneyu said:
			
		

> please, let this project live one more week, please !!!



For a week? You don't have a clue how long this takes, do you?


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2010)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> ....if you think this will work your all idiots.
> The kid chicken out after  41 pages of nothing filled with noobs. My advice, leave it to the professionals.



for me its 21 pages! I think he is right the pros need to do this.


----------



## shideneyu (Feb 11, 2010)

We have to use a SuperComputer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If we all give 1 € (1 $ or 1 £ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to a man who let a SuperComputer


----------



## luke_c (Feb 11, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> Ok then.
> 
> Also if you don't want a 12-year-old to host this, I can't either, lol
> 
> but i will


You said you was 13
OH WAIT
MORE FUCKING LIES


----------



## Livin in a box (Feb 11, 2010)

Now, I don't know all the ins an outs of this but I can't believe you'd want to give it to anyone in this thread (bar a few)? How many people know what this software is, have a half-decent computer and know what it's all about- properly? Lets think, not many. OK, there's a couple, but not these people who are saying that they want to host it. Just...yeah. If you leave it long enough (like, years) it'll eventually find it- think about it that way. You should think about another method you could do and have this bruteforcer just running in the background, just in case.

EDIT: Calm down luke...you're not like this... ;_;


----------



## tyrran (Feb 11, 2010)

When the movie about this thread is made, here's what I'm thinking:

The title: "Hope, Hoax and Rage: The Brutey Tale"

asiekierka: Pat Benetar
cod3w1z: Jonathan Lipnicki
me: Bea Arthur
WinterMute: Wayne Knight

We'll also be grabbing Jonny Lee Miller, Matthew Lillard, Laurence Mason and Skeet Ulrich to play random posters who actually know what the hell they're doing, if you choose not to claim one they will be distributed randomly.

We're aiming for a summer 2011 release date, with Uwe Boll slated to direct. Script doesn't need to be written, as it's pretty clear we can just copy and paste and *boom*, tween blockbuster.


----------



## cracker (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a nice lineup but what about Lil John for all the noobs... "WHAT?" "YEAH!"


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't we just get a free webhost or something to host all this?


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 12, 2010)

asiekierka, your only 13.
if my calculations are right, your only *ONE YEAR* older than me.

Please let me host this! Please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## r3dfaction (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh great....tweenagers acting cool


----------



## Sephi (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope everyone realizes it would take many, many, many, many years to get the key.

2^126 is how many keys we have to check (2^128 without the 1's from loopy)


here are how many keys there are to check

85,070,591,730,234,616,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
we did close to                               2,000,000,000,000 

after about a week

just about 85,070,591,730,234,615,999,998,000,000,000,000,000 to go


it would take about 

42,535,295,900,000,000,000,000,000 weeks

or

817,986,459,000,000,000,000,000 years

if we were to check all the keys

it would most likely take close to 50% of the above time to get the key, assuming we are checking correctly

bruteforcing is a waste of time, you can't just crack 128bit encryption so easily


----------



## Athlon-pv (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep but i think i never can get tired of saying that an openCL client would be much much much better


----------



## cracker (Feb 12, 2010)

No a free host wouldn't allow access to PHP or any other server-side scripting or a database.

Also in response to those that say it is a stupid, futile attempt:
Sure it may possibly take millenia to bruteforce but at the same time it could possibly be found within the next minute. And a bruteforce attempt is at least something in the meantime of someone finding a new exploit.


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 12, 2010)

the free hosting service i use DOES cover PHP, and databases, mysql, etc: http://zymic.com/


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm hosting this on my very own netbook.

This one from whom I'm writing this post.

Also I AM going to host this until Nintendo sends me anything saying "No, you shouldn't host this, no, stop, the fact it's going to take ONLY 82 trillion years is outrageous for us, no, just no"


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 12, 2010)

" And remember, if you call right now.. its *ONLY* 82 trillion years! Thats Right! just 82 trillion years! but if you call right now, we'll send you your *FREE** 83 trillion year! "


*Its not free, it was all a lie


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 12, 2010)

tyrran said:
			
		

> me: Bea Arthur



Bea Arthur is dead.

I say no one hosts this and we wait for a more practical method of cracking the DSi. There's a shot in the dark, and then there's this.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 12, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> " And remember, if you call right now.. its *ONLY* 82 trillion years! Thats Right! just 82 trillion years! but if you call right now, we'll send you your *FREE** 83 trillion year! "
> 
> 
> *Its not free, it was all a lie


Can't you just shut the fuck up already and go back to your fake DSi hack


----------



## c0d3wiz (Feb 12, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> c0d3wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the last time.. *ITS NOT FAKE!*


----------



## luke_c (Feb 12, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then prove it;

Also, I assume this project is now dead and I would suggest a lock before more bitching starts


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I hope everyone realizes it would take many, many, many, many years to get the key.
> 
> 2^126 is how many keys we have to check (2^128 without the 1's from loopy)
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!! How can we process so many keys!!


----------



## luke_c (Feb 12, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's quite simple when you think about it. We don't.


----------



## asiekierka (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not closing this because I don't care.
Except if this thread is locked, that is.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 12, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright.  So you want us to believe that a TWELVE YEAR OLD CHILD made a hack, will not show proof, and gets all angsty when defending it is correct, and people who are 10x better hackers then you are call it fake are wrong?  Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 12, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> c0d3wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said we will be all laughing when it's released but we'll be laughing at him. Don't waste time on it, we know it's not real.


----------



## prowler (Feb 12, 2010)

asiekierka said:
			
		

> I'm not closing this because I don't care.
> Except if this thread is locked, that is.



If you don't care about this failed project then you won't care if it gets locked...
Unless you're a whiny fail kid who wants to whine about leaving this failed project and it seems that way too.


----------



## Thoob (Feb 12, 2010)

c0d3wiz said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck off and find out how to masturbate instead of how to hack.


----------

